# cali connection blackwater...boo!



## rory420420 (Jan 8, 2013)

Popped 5 "feminized" seeds..got 3 keepers,1 hermied and my partner didn't see it in time..I knew swerves stuff was touted to be unstable,but I chose to ignore the issues and got a crop of cannadential that is full of little half mature seeds,and the blackwater was the culprit..I culled the hermie and still have 2 keepers and they are 3 weeks away and beautiful,but I'm unsure if having a shitty quality crop is a risk anyone wants to take to find a golden egg in cali connections genetics..next time I order beans it won't be from CC...next time ill listen to that little voice in my head...and half the members here on r.I.u..


----------



## Swerve (Jan 9, 2013)

let me ask perfect environment? so 3 keepers but one hermied which wouldnt make it a keeper...was it run before or no?


----------



## echlectica (Jan 9, 2013)

Swerve said:


> let me ask perfect environment? so 3 keepers but one hermied which wouldnt make it a keeper...was it run before or no?


Perfect? Describe perfect. If you mean no light leaks and temps in the 75-80 deg. range then shit brah it ain't hard to do. I doubt very highly that all the hermies that come from your shit are from imperfect conditions. 
Someone who is depending on their grow for income would be insane to allow any of your gear in their grow, or stupid one or the other. 
I got some clones from a dude once that hermie'd on me and seeded out $20k worth of buds, turned out it was something he grew from seed and had never flowered before but he decided to sell clones. I broke the dudes jaw in three places. You must have a body guard with all the grows you've fucked up with your shitty gear.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 9, 2013)

echlectica said:


> Perfect? Describe perfect. If you mean no light leaks and temps in the 75-80 deg. range then shit brah it ain't hard to do. I doubt very highly that all the hermies that come from your shit are from imperfect conditions.
> Someone who is depending on their grow for income would be insane to allow any of your gear in their grow, or stupid one or the other.
> I got some clones from a dude once that hermie'd on me and seeded out $20k worth of buds, turned out it was something he grew from seed and had never flowered before but he decided to sell clones. I broke the dudes jaw in three places. You must have a body guard with all the grows you've fucked up with your shitty gear.


lmfao, if this was short enough to fit in my sig, i would definitely put in there. +1 rep.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 9, 2013)

Swerve said:


> let me ask perfect environment? so 3 keepers but one hermied which wouldnt make it a keeper...was it run before or no?


Swerve, you have got to admit at some point that everyone who gets a hermie isn't an incompetent grower or trying to pull a fast one on you man. dude kept in 100 with you and said only one went crazy, im pretty sure if one hermed from his environment all of them would have hermed.
own up to it and keep it moving. 
besides, you putting on this show as if money isn't a thing, what's the harm if you were to gift him a pack of seeds for his misfortune coming from one of your x's?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 9, 2013)

Got blackwater goin now, I will keep close eye on em.......question on light leaks, I have none ....but wouldn't a leak have to be more than a full moon to affect the plant? And a full moon puts off a lot of light.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 9, 2013)

yeah, that light leak excuse seems fishy to me. honestly i got someone digging in my tents every grow after hrs, and i have yet to get a hermie from it. and the only hermie i ever had was from a PE that i thought was from some fucking with the plants after hrs was actually from salt build up and ph being out of whack. definitely was from growers error, which i believe some of these cases of hermies to be from, but when you're running the same strain with multiple phenoss and only one herm, it's definitely the genetics.


----------



## ziggaro (Jan 9, 2013)

Not really F2D, one pheno may just be more susceptible to whatever caused it. High salt ph out of whack is a good way to make just about anything hermie IME.

If you're stupid enough to grow unknown plants with your 20k worth of buds that's on you, tough guy. Test grow, pick the keepers, and run it big when you know it. It's that fucking simple!


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 9, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> Swerve, you have got to admit at some point that everyone who gets a hermie isn't an incompetent grower or trying to pull a fast one on you man. dude kept in 100 with you and said only one went crazy, im pretty sure if one hermed from his environment all of them would have hermed.
> own up to it and keep it moving.
> besides, you putting on this show as if money isn't a thing, what's the harm if you were to gift him a pack of seeds for his misfortune coming from one of your x's?


Dude.. 10 pack of Jedi Kush beans here, only 2 beans popped and I grow in a sealed environment co2 enriched.


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 9, 2013)

ziggaro said:


> Not really F2D, one pheno may just be more susceptible to whatever caused it. High salt ph out of whack is a good way to make just about anything hermie IME.
> 
> If you're stupid enough to grow unknown plants with your 20k worth of buds that's on you, tough guy. Test grow, pick the keepers, and run it big when you know it. It's that fucking simple!


Couldnt agree more about the test runs. somebody needs to come up with a shirt that says 'Herm's Happen'. Its a survival trait built right into the plants DNA. If it rears its ugly head don't blame the pollen chuckers. Real breeders like Simon at Serious are too rare in this game.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 9, 2013)

echlectica said:


> Perfect? Describe perfect. If you mean no light leaks and temps in the 75-80 deg. range then shit brah it ain't hard to do. I doubt very highly that all the hermies that come from your shit are from imperfect conditions.
> Someone who is depending on their grow for income would be insane to allow any of your gear in their grow, or stupid one or the other.
> I got some clones from a dude once that hermie'd on me and seeded out $20k worth of buds, turned out it was something he grew from seed and had never flowered before but he decided to sell clones. I broke the dudes jaw in three places. You must have a body guard with all the grows you've fucked up with your shitty gear.


LOL what a fake ass grower, I do grow for a living and when you grow for a living you setup a testing room .And you never had 20k worth of bud. Hermie's a part of growing seeds a weaning out the hermie's and other pheno's you don't like is part of growing seeds.If you really want to grow for a living setup a testing room and test it before you put it in your flower room, if you don't do that then you only have your self to blame.


----------



## Swerve (Jan 9, 2013)

u always test your gear aka run then at least 2-3 times before committing to a any commercial run...i just dont understand certain things. when people say hermie there are so many things to take into account...


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 9, 2013)

Eh, 20 k is not that huge really, call it 5 pounds....so five 1k lights...or four if you are real good.


----------



## bangkok101 (Jan 9, 2013)

i have had great results with CC Blackwater. Everyone i shared it with said it was great.
only problem i ever had with CC is with Chem 4. Did 4 packs and some hermied and some didn't pop. might be just a bad batch but Blackwater, OGiesal, Purple Diesel all popped fine.


----------



## Swerve (Jan 9, 2013)

and those that have gotten free replacement gear from me know its all how you approach me and the situation


----------



## bangkok101 (Jan 9, 2013)

Swerve said:


> and those that have gotten free replacement gear from me know its all how you approach me and the situation


nice meeting u at the toronto expo two years ago!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 9, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Eh, 20 k is not that huge really, call it 5 pounds....so five 1k lights...or four if you are real good.


i pull 5 ponds off 3. with one strain. blue dream and a raptor hood and horti


----------



## bangkok101 (Jan 9, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> i pull 5 ponds off 3. with one strain. blue dream and a raptor hood and horti


was blue dream a high yielder?


----------



## echlectica (Jan 9, 2013)

RedMan420 said:


> LOL what a fake ass grower, I do grow for a living and when you grow for a living you setup a testing room .And you never had 20k worth of bud. Hermie's a part of growing seeds a weaning out the hermie's and other pheno's you don't like is part of growing seeds.If you really want to grow for a living setup a testing room and test it before you put it in your flower room, if you don't do that then you only have your self to blame.


On the east coast, back in 2000 ( before you got out of middle school) 4lbs was $20k . And when some one sells you clones you don't stop to think "hey maybe these are untested and I should run them separate first" You would sell clones that you grew from seed and then cloned and sold without testing them? well dude did and I broke his fucking jaw. Don't know why I care but I ain't lying.

It really surprises me that no one has walked up to swerve at an expo or convention and just busted his thieving jaw. I've never used his fucked up gear because some friends warned me about it. But I'd bet there are some really pissed off people out there who would love to just jaw the dude.
And fuck you dude some people who grow for money struggle to get enough gear and nutes and shit just to make a meager living. Most people do not have money or space for testing shit. In case you forgot there's a depression ongoing weed is the new moonshine so the fact is most people have meager resources to work with. You shoudn't have to test gear thats sold at the prices this clown gets.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 9, 2013)

echlectica said:


> On the east coast, back in 2000 ( before you got out of middle school) 4lbs was $20k . And when some one sells you clones you don't stop to think "hey maybe these are untested and I should run them separate first" You would sell clones that you grew from seed and then cloned and sold without testing them? well dude did and I broke his fucking jaw. Don't know why I care but I ain't lying.
> 
> It really surprises me that no one has walked up to swerve at an expo or convention and just busted his thieving jaw. I've never used his fucked up gear because some friends warned me about it. But I'd bet there are some really pissed off people out there who would love to just jaw the dude.
> And fuck you dude some people who grow for money struggle to get enough gear and nutes and shit just to make a meager living. Most people do not have money or space for testing shit. In case you forgot there's a depression ongoing weed is the new moonshine so the fact is most people have meager resources to work with. You shoudn't have to test gear thats sold at the prices this clown gets.


HaHaHa you just keep makin your self sound stupid, for one I'm older than that , and who gives a shit what shit sold for in 2000! And maybe cuz I grow killer weed but yeah I don't struggle to buy nutes or pay my bills now days, but if you have been growin for as long as you say you have and your still broke ... Hmmmmm sounds like your doing something wrong!


----------



## echlectica (Jan 9, 2013)

RedMan420 said:


> HaHaHa you just keep makin your self sound stupid, for one I'm older that that , and who gives a shit what shit slid for in 2000! And maybe cuz I grow killer weed but yeah I don't struggle to buy nutes or pay my bills now days, but if you have been growin for as long as you say you have and your still broke ... Hmmmmm sounds like your doing something wrong!


I didn't say I'm still broke douche bag. No I just remember what it was like to be broke and struggle. It seems like you and swerve don't know what its like to want for something, thats your problem son. Did your mommy buy you your lights? 
Let turn away from the discussion of money for a minute; what if a"patient" is depending on their grow for "medicine" and they get some of this dudes fucked up gear and it seeds out their grow. If that person was trully depending on that medicine to get through a round af chemo then not having enough weed could KILL them. So whatever dude see it how you want but the way this guy operates and the way people kiss his ass is just disgusting.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice sticky, I am not that dialed in...I grow in soil n pull 21-24 zips off a light...magnum air cooled ....are you scrog? N hydro?


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have been growin for 10 yrs muthafucker, and I grew up poor ass shit bitch , so no, no one help me buy shit bitch, I was tryin to be cool to you but fuck you broke ass learn how to grow !!!


----------



## echlectica (Jan 9, 2013)

RedMan420 said:


> I have been growin for 10 yrs muthafucker, and I grew up poor ass shit bitch , so no, no one help me buy shit bitch, I was tryin to be cool to you but fuck you broke ass learn how to grow !!!



You were trying to be cool to me? Now you sound crazy kid. Fuck you, you called me a liar so when I call you out I musta hit a nerve somewhere because your getting really mad. Your ass is showing brah.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 9, 2013)

And as far as truly sick people should just grow elite clones unless they have the time , money and brains to grow seeds a pick a mom, shit I would donate clones to a truly sick person and I hope others would also.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah you hit a nerve when you said "did your mom buy your lights " if you knew my struggles you would shut up!


----------



## echlectica (Jan 9, 2013)

RedMan420 said:


> And as far as truly sick people should just grow elite clones unless they have the time , money and brains to grow seeds a pick a mom, shit I would donate clones to a truly sick person and I hope others would also.


My point is there are truly sick people who are isolated in non-MMJ states who don't even know a dealer who are trying to grow, what happens to that guy when he gets all crap?


----------



## doowmd (Jan 9, 2013)

*munches popcorn*


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 9, 2013)

echlectica said:


> My point is there are truly sick people who are isolated in non-MMJ states who don't even know a dealer who are trying to grow, what happens to that guy when he gets all crap?


The same thing that happens to a lot of growers when " they get crap" ... Shit happens dude. If you been growing longer than a few years and never ran into a problem then kudos to you..What happens to a patient if they dont get "crap" and they run into something like spider mites or a pest that damages crop? They have to start all over. Sounds like you just have a vendetta against Swerve. Win some you lose some.


----------



## echlectica (Jan 9, 2013)

BeaverHuntr said:


> The same thing that happens to a lot of growers when " they get crap" ... Shit happens dude. If you been growing longer than a few years and never ran into a problem then kudos to you..What happens to a patient if they dont get "crap" and they run into something like spider mites or a pest that damages crop? They have to start all over. Sounds like you just have a vendetta against Swerve. Win some you lose some.


What the fuck do I care about swerve? I've never run his crap. No it just grinds my gears when I see the guy getting rich by ripping people off, you know sorta like a corporation or the goverment.


----------



## kgp (Jan 9, 2013)

I have had good experience with CC gear so far, so my opinion is neutral.

Note to all the bashers on the board as of lately:

Publicity sells... 

Every negative post brings tons of haters *and lovers*. Many people read, research and purchase. Keep hating your making this guy rich.

Think the prices are too high? Guess what, he is selling packs like crazy.

Think the genetics are shit? I have seen some CC bubba and tahoe that will blow other strains out of the water.

Dont like swerve? I think he is an asshole. But, I dont know where to get a better tahoe here in michigan that has the og funk.

Im sure he gets a boner everytime he sees one of these threads. Cha Ching


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 9, 2013)

bangkok101 said:


> was blue dream a high yielder?


 i pull 100 grams on some plants in 5 gallon pots soil. 9 plants per 1k hps. very quick veg time long flower time


----------



## M Dogg (Jan 9, 2013)

Hermies happen because it's a genetic imprint of what happened to the female that provided the pollen to make it "feminized" in the first place. That girl had to be shocked (by whichever method) to make her hermie, and that remains in the plants DNA from then on. I say fuck the feminized seeds...they've been compromised.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 9, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Nice sticky, I am not that dialed in...I grow in soil n pull 21-24 zips off a light...magnum air cooled ....are you scrog? N hydro?


i was pulling 18 to 20 a light. its mostly strain related. im in soil house and garden. 5 gallon pots. with me it was all about strain and letting them finish all the way out. also when i didnt use a hortilux bulb i got way less yield dew to density


----------



## kgp (Jan 9, 2013)

Best plant I ever had was a chemd clone. Fucker grew 4 or 5 nut sacks, impregnated its self. The smoke was the best tasting powerful shit. I had about 20 seeds, grew out a couple. None of the off spring hermed. The plants were just as good as the tranny mom just minus the tranny.

I still have some seeds and am very happy about it. 


edited to add: this has nothing to do with cc gear


----------



## ziggaro (Jan 9, 2013)

You know what really grinds my gears... nothing I just wanted you to think of family guy 

But if people really aren't happy with what they order the market will settle it eventually. Doesn't sound like anyone got "all crap." He said there were 2 keepers and a hermie that doesn't sound bad to me. 2 keepers from 5 seeds is pretty damn good!


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 9, 2013)

kgp said:


> Best plant I ever had was a chemd clone. Fucker grew 4 or 5 nut sacks, impregnated its self. The smoke was the best tasting powerful shit. I had about 20 seeds, grew out a couple. None of the off spring hermed. The plants were just as good as the tranny mom just minus the tranny.
> 
> I still have some seeds and am very happy about it.
> 
> ...


I had very similar thing, chem4 so of the best smoke I had ever had but she had a couple of sacks , grew out the seeds no hermie's and bud was killer.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 9, 2013)

Grew this about ayear ago with the larry lemon og, the blackwaterwas the better of the2, no keepers.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 9, 2013)

i look at seeds only as a way to find a pheno that you like to make a mother. when i run a 10 lighter i would never run anything i didnt see flower first hand and i would run clones directly from the same strain thats vegging


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 9, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> i look at seeds only as a way to find a pheno that you like to make a mother. when i run a 10 lighter i would never run anything i didnt see flower first hand and i would run clones directly from the same strain thats vegging


Exactly , seeds are like the lottery , sometimes you have the winning ticket sometimes you don't


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 9, 2013)

RedMan420 said:


> Exactly , seeds are like the lottery , sometimes you have the winning ticket sometimes you don't


winner winner chicken dinner!!!!!! Exactly!! Its not like there is a quality control department for cannabis seeds. I've had lame ass seeds from Reserva Privada before its risk vs. reward all day...


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 9, 2013)

Ive gotten bad plants from every breeder ive purchased seeds from. Dont cry when you only get 2 keepers instead of 3.


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 9, 2013)

I remember when we bought seeds that didn't require test grows, pheno hunts and all. We got plants that actually resembled each other and met the description provided by the BREEDER when grown out. It really disappoints me to see people defending the fact that you need to test gear first, that's the job of the breeder by the way, and to expect pheno selection to the point of expecting one keeper out of a ten pack. Sad.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 9, 2013)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> I remember when we bought seeds that didn't require test grows, pheno hunts and all. We got plants that actually resembled each other and met the description provided by the BREEDER when grown out. It really disappoints me to see people defending the fact that you need to test gear first, that's the job of the breeder by the way, and to expect pheno selection to the point of expecting one keeper out of a ten pack. Sad.


Bro seeds are like people , every kid isn't beautiful , even if you take two beautiful people they might still have a ugly kid, seeds aren't man made products so you will and always have had variation .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2013)

kgp said:


> I have had good experience with CC gear so far, so my opinion is neutral.
> 
> Note to all the bashers on the board as of lately:
> 
> ...


REal Talk!!!! NAh but swerve my homie eventho his ass too busy to get me some gear lol...


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 9, 2013)

Swerve said:


> and those that have gotten free replacement gear from me know its all how you approach me and the situation


and how is that, what you want them on their knees before you decide to replace anything? 
the same dude earlier in this thread + the other one, had respectfully stated an issue with a jedi pack while defending you and you still have yet to acknowledge him or his issue. it seems like you pick and choose who you decide to give replacements to (mostly fans of yours) and leave the rest hanging. seriously 2 out of 10 beans and you didn't jump to clear that up is mind boggling to say the least. 



(818)MedicineMan said:


> I remember when we bought seeds that didn't require test grows, pheno hunts and all. We got plants that actually resembled each other and met the description provided by the BREEDER when grown out. It really disappoints me to see people defending the fact that you need to test gear first, that's the job of the breeder by the way, and to expect pheno selection to the point of expecting one keeper out of a ten pack. Sad.


from my research and kicking it with some well established members on these boards, you are 100% correct. but at the same time who really wants all of the same phenos from one pack of seeds, even the old heads stated how much they love the hunt now in days. in these times, people are looking for something special of their own, and i am one of them. haven't been growing for a very long time but i do like the fact that i can pop a pack and get some variation and pick and choose what goes and what stays for specific reasons.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 9, 2013)

Buying seeds is always a gamble, im THE first to tell you this and understand it as well. i have a shit ton of seeds.

Buying The Cali connection is always a HEAVY gamble. dude has good genes, but he doesnt know how to do the seeds side properly it seems. 
Also i dont like supporting people who treated me badly, swerve can be a jerk. he just tries to make up with his short comings by giving freebies to everyone who puts him on super blast. its pathetic. im so glad i had a CHOICE between freebies on the tude. dna/r.p. over tcc all day...

Boo indeed...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 9, 2013)

i cant wait until the next big ultra elite comes along, and people stop freakin out over the whole chem line. i mean i admit im into it myself. we all want the best meds. but we shouldnt have to go thru hell to get them. i cant wait to grow my dinachem, and the dna/rp stuff. 
i hate to admit it but i even wanted to hope that those boss hogg seeds would be worth it. the hope of getting the best shit, and obviously hype, is what keeps this line of genes going.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 9, 2013)

fuck cali conections. had some dead head og cut a whole crop down 3 weeks into flower garbo


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 9, 2013)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> I remember when we bought seeds that didn't require test grows, pheno hunts and all. We got plants that actually resembled each other and met the description provided by the BREEDER when grown out. It really disappoints me to see people defending the fact that you need to test gear first, that's the job of the breeder by the way, and to expect pheno selection to the point of expecting one keeper out of a ten pack. Sad.


OMG THANK YOU. and shame on redman 420 for being on both sides of swerves bull. first u put him on blast. and as soon as u see some free shit u start backing him up? how about wating until u see how many of those seeds leave you with plants that were not only worth the $ but the hassle.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 9, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> fuck cali conections. had some dead head og cut a whole crop down 3 weeks into flower garbo


my buddies chem valley absolutely WONT clone. i cannot figure it out. all of his other 20+ strains we can get to clone. self explanitory.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 9, 2013)

i mean if it aint the breeder being a troll and popping his stupid comments in to sell his gear, its his gear period. or the damn customer service. or the service. its a joke dude. i got attacked so hard for defending myself against swerves sarcastic comments about my ogk thread. the freakin thread got mostly deleted and now go figure. all u see is my Cali Con gear sucked. my cali con never came. ive never seen a major breeder with such good genes fudge up his dealings so bad. he even makes me hate that font his stupid company uses for everything. your not the godfather bro, grow up.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 9, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> OMG THANK YOU. and shame on redman 420 for being on both sides of swerves bull. first u put him on blast. and as soon as u see some free shit u start backing him up? how about wating until u see how many of those seeds leave you with plants that were not only worth the $ but the hassle.


What?? I bought seeds didn't get them ,Swerve said that he had just looked over them and sent them + , so I'm still supposed to be mad at the guy?? He made shit right with me and I had been growing his gear for the past 3 years with great results .


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 9, 2013)

RedMan420 said:


> What?? I bought seeds didn't get them ,Swerve said that he had just looked over them and sent them + , so I'm still supposed to be mad at the guy?? He made shit right with me and I had been growing his gear for the past 3 years with great results .


fair enough we both have our opinions and i appreciate you not being rude. 
i just got the general idea that u didnt have a good opinion of the company in general. im glad u got some good stuff.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 9, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> fair enough we both have our opinions and i appreciate you not being rude.
> i just got the general idea that u didnt have a good opinion of the company in general. im glad u got some good stuff.


Yeah I have been very happy with most of Cali connection gear I have ran, when I take my stuff to the dispensers they always ask if I'll sell the some cuts .


----------



## doowmd (Jan 9, 2013)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> I remember when we bought seeds that didn't require test grows, pheno hunts and all. We got plants that actually resembled each other and met the description provided by the BREEDER when grown out. It really disappoints me to see people defending the fact that you need to test gear first, that's the job of the breeder by the way, and to expect pheno selection to the point of expecting one keeper out of a ten pack. Sad.


When I buy gear I'm buying it based on the description (and what research I can com across on the interwebs) and expect it to be what is described. If theres 15 different pheno variations in one "strain" do we really call that a strain or just a lottery ticket? I'm all for getting a sativa or indica leaning pheno in any of the hybrids I buy (all I buy) but if I want to "pheno hunt" I'll do it ALOT cheaper than at 20 bucks a seed! lol
My bottom line is this: I'd never ran any CC gear, but had been thinking about it. Thanks to the ones on here keeping it real and letting it b known that there's alot to think about when getting CC gear!

PS. I am down w/ the fact the shit happens and have gotten good and bad outcomes from the same breeder, out of the same strain. Nevr had a problem w/ Dinafem gear until thjis past season and got a super silver to hermie on me. So I wont run any more of thos and may not run any more dinafem at all since I run a side by side of the DF OGK and the reserva privada OGK and the DF was def inferior to the rp. idk tho the df Sweet deep grapefruit is the bomb!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey look,I said I was o.k. with it..I could say hey swerve suck the balls that popped up from your genetics,but I'm not..hell I got 3 weeks on the keepers and then the 2nd run after to decide if it sucks or not..looks great so far,I just startedthis thread to let people know MY story/experience/situation...I don't know the dude..but now I got some blackwater X cannadential seeds in my shit..and it sux..so there it is..I can't vouch for you other guys but wholly agree defening his shit 1st thing was awful suspicious.."me thinkith ye protesthes too much" sayeth shakespeare..I'm. Just a grower dude..settle down...portray the opposite you been cuz,really cuzzn,YOU jumped the gun....


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 9, 2013)

And btw dude..I never mentioned the other 3 beans..one got lost,my fault..and the other two grew like,well,ill say I wasn't satisified..other two..doing good..hope they don't fuck up in my perfect conditions I've been growing in this mild winter...very nice conditions indeed...


----------



## stak (Jan 10, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Popped 5 "feminized" seeds..got 3 keepers,1 hermied and my partner didn't see it in time..I knew swerves stuff was touted to be unstable,but I chose to ignore the issues and got a crop of cannadential that is full of little half mature seeds,and the blackwater was the culprit..I culled the hermie and still have 2 keepers and they are 3 weeks away and beautiful,but I'm unsure if having a shitty quality crop is a risk anyone wants to take to find a golden egg in cali connections genetics..next time I order beans it won't be from CC...next time ill listen to that little voice in my head...and half the members here on r.I.u..


How do you not catch it in time? There's more than a week from the time male parts start showing up before the pollen starts getting released. How can you not catch it in that amount of time in a properly maintained garden? Shitty genetics or not there is obviously shitty gardening going on as well.


----------



## akula (Jan 10, 2013)

kgp said:


> Note to all the bashers on the board as of lately:
> 
> Publicity sells...
> 
> Every negative post brings tons of haters *and lovers*. Many people read, research and purchase. Keep hating your making this guy rich.



Well yes and no. His persona and business practices may resonate with the more "punk kid criminal gangsta" crowd of cannabis growers. However there is also the newer medical growers that may not really appreciate this kind of business practice. I am a medical grower for a group of patients and I usually get my new strains via a clone exchange, but I do sometimes look for seeds. Not exactly this thread, but other threads I have seen have really turned me off this brand. 

I have no experience with the genetics, but have been turned off from how the spokesmen for the brand comes off as a gangster criminal. On the flip side, you have a company like Rare Dankness who has a spokesman here that seems extremely professional. I have no experience with either and CC genetics could be out of this world and RD could be crap, but I would still be more likely to try RD over CC from just the persona I have seen on this forum alone. 

Just my opinion anyways.


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Jan 10, 2013)

I dont shop at walmart because of the way they do business around the world. The same should be said of this too. There are hundreds of people out there trying to get your hard earned dollars. I'm on here and youtube all the time I've seen some real pro's grow his gear and most dont grow it again "Komagrows" is one of them. So many great genetics out there it's crazy to waist your time with a company that treats its customer base like they are the problem and not the other way around.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey stack,you don't know me or my garden..I have a partner and he didn't see it,and I shouldn't have to be looking for a fucking male flower anyways..I never had this trouble in the 5 years I've grown..w DNA,BROTHERS,DINAFEM,ETC...so point a finger in the direction it belongs..everyone acting like the losing team here.."it was my shoes coach,it was the turf,the wind was too fast..etc"..excuses and not owning up to reality..just cuz I don't have 1000 plus posts and a title of "mr ganja universe god" doesn't mean I can't grow..pretentious fucks all over..now that shbit pissd me off more than the hermie..


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 10, 2013)

I had no rumors of his customer service or anything of that sort when I started this thread but its obvious others had..I just was letting people know a hermie popped..and apparantly there is a greater problem than I thought all around with this company..I'm not into drama,I hate soap operas,there for bored lonely old women I suppose..I just wanna grow good dope..something I can't do when my buds are fulla seeds


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 10, 2013)

I had no rumors of his customer service or anything of that sort when I started this thread but its obvious others had..I just was letting people know a hermie popped..and apparantly there is a greater problem than I thought all around with this company..I'm not into drama,I hate soap operas,there for bored lonely old women I suppose..I just w











And for the record everyone(and swerve)..I haven't begun to even know the potency or yeild...so I may have a canna cup winner,or compost..either way..I do know I don't see very much I don't like so far,other than I'm worried shitless for the other two blackwaters...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 10, 2013)

good dope good smoke yeee


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 10, 2013)

i wish i could grow dope


----------



## stak (Jan 10, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Hey stack,you don't know me or my garden..I have a partner and he didn't see it,and I shouldn't have to be looking for a fucking male flower anyways..I never had this trouble in the 5 years I've grown..w DNA,BROTHERS,DINAFEM,ETC...so point a finger in the direction it belongs..everyone acting like the losing team here.."it was my shoes coach,it was the turf,the wind was too fast..etc"..excuses and not owning up to reality..just cuz I don't have 1000 plus posts and a title of "mr ganja universe god" doesn't mean I can't grow..pretentious fucks all over..now that shbit pissd me off more than the hermie..


Shitty genetics might be the cause of the hermie, but the seeded crop was caused by shitty gardening. 

No one but the grower is to blame for the seeded crop. 

But I like how you try to put the blame on cali connection and your "partner". You clearly did nothing wrong, it's obviously everybody elses fault.


----------



## sniffer (Jan 10, 2013)

i have a Blackwater Bitch that Rocks !!
fat sugar coated buds that smell and taste like grape soda ,
buzz is very nice , mostly body

Thank you Cali Connection !


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wonder who the most hated breeder is? Swerve, Subcool or Arjan? Decisions decisions. Funny thing is I have gear from all of them running right now. I better go check for balls eh?


----------



## echlectica (Jan 10, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> Wonder who the most hated breeder is? Swerve, Subcool or Arjan? Decisions decisions. Funny thing is I have gear from all of them running right now. I better go check for balls eh?


LOL you must be Gambin' man...


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 11, 2013)

hope Stack sees the beans..ill keep the excess...don't worry everyone..im gonn GIVE n honest opinion


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2013)

damn.. i must be be spoiled. i got about 6 strains all top notch just call and clones are done .... ding..


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> damn.. i must be be spoiled. i got about 6 strains all top notch just call and clones are done .... ding..


That's how I roll.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> That's how I roll.


 if i were to order seeds it would be maybe cause im bored thats about it


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

I wouldn't mess with those things.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2013)

theres only one strain id reach out for to make a mother. its that querckle tga. id get 6 seeds and pop them. label each female and cut cloneslabel the clones according to there mom and flower them. ohhhh id like to have a mom of dark purp like qurck


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

My purple durple is where the bomb purple has been hiding.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> My purple durple is where the bomb purple has been hiding.


whats the cross


----------



## thump easy (Jan 11, 2013)

fuck big dog why dont i ever see quarkle on anyones menue hear in mega of megas L.A. people run shit all the time and keep the keepers is this some new strain??? for realz ???


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> whats the cross


Purple haze and northern lights #5


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2013)

a purple erckle cross?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2013)

northern lights number 5 my favorit pheno of nl


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> a purple erckle cross?


the no-lo5 be rare.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2013)

thump easy said:


> fuck big dog why dont i ever see quarkle on anyones menue hear in mega of megas L.A. people run shit all the time and keep the keepers is this some new strain??? for realz ???


it doesnt yield much. but it does turn solid purp only the hairs are not purp there red


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> the no-lo5 be rare.


yeah number 5s where its at. and chem dog 4


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

I've never messed with the cd4


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2013)

chem 4 is a good yielddr. but the bud smells like cinnomen to me


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

I prefer skunk 1, sweet skunk, and super skunk as well.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 11, 2013)

skunk 1 yessir


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

*flexes and poses for the camera*


----------



## Jogro (Jan 11, 2013)

M Dogg said:


> Hermies happen because it's a genetic imprint of what happened to the female that provided the pollen to make it "feminized" in the first place.


Hermies "happen" because every female dioecious plant on the planet, including cannabis, has the ability to make male flowers too, as a survival mechanism in nature. 

In well-bred modern drug cannabis strains, the TENDENCY for female plants to make male flowers early in flowering has been bred out selectively, because this trait is undesirable for indoor growing. 

But under the right (ie "wrong") conditions, pretty much ANY cannabis plant can do this, and in the wild pretty much all cannabis plants will do this. 

At issue here is just how properly bred these lines are. 




> That girl had to be shocked (by whichever method) to make her hermie, and that remains in the plants DNA from then on. I say fuck the feminized seeds...they've been compromised.


Stress doesn't alter a plants DNA. 

In fact, if you could trace a plants lineage indefinitely probably every cannabis plant on the planet is descended from some ancestor that was pollinated by a hermaphrodite plant. 

The only thing stress does is activate a pre-set plant routine to create male flowers. In some plants its easier to trigger this response than others, that's all.


----------



## Jogro (Jan 11, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> Wonder who the most hated breeder is? Swerve, Subcool or Arjan? Decisions decisions. Funny thing is I have gear from all of them running right now. I better go check for balls eh?


Couldn't hurt. . .

You raise a pretty good question though. 

In a world of shady characters and even shadier business practice, who is the absolute worst of the worst? 

To me the issue isn't whether or not someone's gear can hermie. . .again ALL plants can do that, and although obviously some are worse than others, I don't think there are any breeders out there who have 100% hermie resistant lines. 

The issue is how does the seller in question respond to concerns about hermies. 

I think that's what separates the professionals from the poseurs.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 11, 2013)

Once again stack,I say you don't know me..the dropped seed was never found or planted,shit happens,I've dropped a doller on the ground too...didn't mean I didn't know how to spend it..you implying I'm a shitty gardener is like everone saying swerves gear sucks..but I grew a hermie from his gear..you ain't never smoked my herb..ill send ya a lilblackwater when its done,like I've done the other 2000 plants I've grown..perfectly without a hermie before..as to all that don't mess with seeds,I did ya,I just can't get any clones where I'm at..an old friend gave me my cannadential clone years ago..but all my flavors come frome attitude..and untill now,no hermies.


----------



## Cman22 (Jan 12, 2013)

I bought some blackwater seeds 1 year ago i got 7 females 3 males. Out of the 7 females there was only one dank keeper the rest were trash but that 1 was purple with og flavor top shelf i miss it. No hermies in that pack


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 12, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> Wonder who the most hated breeder is? Swerve, Subcool or Arjan? Decisions decisions. Funny thing is I have gear from all of them running right now. I better go check for balls eh?


arjan is not a breeder, subcool is debatable, more like a high grade pollen chucker. never stabilizes his stuff, its one and done.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 12, 2013)

i wanted to grab the querckle from tga. you dnt think i can find one of the real deal out of a pack of seeds


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yo OMGWTFBBQ digging the avatar. Was your dad a trucker?


----------



## booms111 (Jan 13, 2013)

Subcool has BX his Apollo 13 and isnt Deep purple BX of urkle, and jacks cleaner 2 is BX. So you cant say Subcool never tries to stabilize his stuff...



Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> arjan is not a breeder, subcool is debatable, more like a high grade pollen chucker. never stabilizes his stuff, its one and done.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 13, 2013)

Are the blackwaters f7's?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Are the blackwaters f7's?


Blackwaters? They have a lot of sweet ATV tires. I love my set.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 13, 2013)

Everyone got opinions about subcool and ms.jills gear,but untill I started this thread,never heard much bad about em..but learning from "mistakes" I found with swerves blackwater,anyone can tell me what's up w subcool? I seen a VERY detailed bio on the web by him (actually on attitudes site) describing how he crossed this w/ that and grew out 10Os of specimines to select his true vigor in certain strains...but now I hear "pollen chucker" and "no bx's" etc..I allways wanted to try sum t.g.a. gear but was allways needing fem seeds due to my demand,and t.g.a. (last I checked) has no fems..but untill I said anything about genetics,I never heard a bad thing about subs gear..and arjan..well, his gear so dispersed amongst growers,I feel there's a lot of his work in so many different strains here and there that there's no need to cop his gear when there's been so much done with it among other breeders..that said,before I got active seriously about growing,I heard mix reviews....so none from him for me,and prob never again with c.c.,unless clones,but what about sub? Cuz I seen a lot of nice pics/info..just no real on hand experiences from growers or smokers..unless you read this thread that has too much anger directed towards breeders,without reason or rhyme as to the fact why people are not satisfied..I had direct proof w/ the blackwater,anyone got info/feedback on sub or anyone else for that matter? Let's track down the best of the best through shared experience instead of hating on opinions..that's my 2cents...


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 13, 2013)

And krondizzle..do the rims spin w the atv blackwaters?...22s?


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 13, 2013)

if you're looking for solid genetics, i'd say go with Bodhi, Karma, Pisces, Horitlab or Rare Dankness.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice fresh..I've had great results w/ d.n.a,but also have been dissapointed w yeild of some strains(just lemon skunk,and the rocklock potency and bag appeal SUCKED,lemon skunk tho was the best ever,no weight and too leggy)...anyone know about secret valley seeds?..I'm interested in the purple pineberry,I love pine tastes! Any pine flavor reccomendations are welcome from anyone...and fresh,out of your references,which strain do you like from which seed company's? If you care to elaborate...and thanks again for talking,not bashing...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> And krondizzle..do the rims spin w the atv blackwaters?...22s?


Hell no, I'm rollin 12's. That spinning rim shit is for kids.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 13, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Hell no, I'm rollin 12's. That spinning rim shit is for kids.


 low ridin .


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 13, 2013)

np, and i've flowered out a few strains from the breeders i mentioned. also forgot about Connoisseur Genetics as well.

right now Bodhi's Snow leopard is definitely i would recommend, tropical flavors and a heavy hitter for sure. Karma's og's, Connoisseur's OG Chem and Chemwreck Kush, Pisces Motorbreath and chem91 crosses and the list goes on and on from any of the breeders that i listed.

there's plenty of breeders with good breeding techniques and customer service that Cali Con. seems to lack and would suggest you start doing some research before making any more seed purchases.

as for Sub, it's the same with Cali Con. there are people that love his work and there are just as much that hate his work. basically you might be going down the same road if you decide to purchase any of his stock.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> low ridin .


The blackwaters are on my 4wheelers. Not on my vehicle.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 13, 2013)

blacknwaters?lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> blacknwaters?lol


atp blackwaters if i remember right. yes.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks fresh! I got a couple more runs before I reorder,and will take your advice..I still have 10 pure afghans,6 sleeskunk,a gigabud freebie and white and blue widow (just got rid of my old white widow so no rush to get another)...kron u need to pimp out the 4 wheeler! Ground effects and some 15in speakers and shit..make all the wildlife jealous you in their hood..lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 14, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Thanks fresh! I got a couple more runs before I reorder,and will take your advice..I still have 10 pure afghans,6 sleeskunk,a gigabud freebie and white and blue widow (just got rid of my old white widow so no rush to get another)...kron u need to pimp out the 4 wheeler! Ground effects and some 15in speakers and shit..make all the wildlife jealous you in their hood..lol


NO. I'm white. I don't do the spinny rims crap, asian underbody kits, or black people beats. Stereotypical I know, but... the only aftermarket shit I have is the HID headlights, snorkel, and tires. Oh and a nice wench.

I ride my wheeler into the woods to kill shit. That's it. Sometimes I plow my driveway with it. But, it's literally just the killing machine, nothing more.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 14, 2013)

What is so funny about making blackwater plural? I don't give a fuck about tires or four wheelers, are they f7's or not? I have nine going right now...so far they look great, one week into flower...but the Herm stories scare me.


----------



## echlectica (Jan 14, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> What is so funny about making blackwater plural? I don't give a fuck about tires or four wheelers, are they f7's or not? I have nine going right now...so far they look great, one week into flower...but the Herm stories scare me.


As long as you have "perfect" conditions you'll have no problems BUT if you have a red LED light on a heater or airconditioner in your flower room or if you stray outside of the desired temperature range by a few degrees or if your pH drifts a little out of desired range or the wind blows from the south or you drop a hat your going to have some problems...


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 14, 2013)

Let ya know in 7 weeks....don't like hearing this.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 14, 2013)

Kron..I'm so white I'm clear..just making a joke..hope u got it..cuz u should be killin animals instead of crank an crack an h dealers..and the animal kingdom goes hard..j.k.!..corso,just watch ur crop,it SHOULD be perfect,but in my 1st c.c.experience it wasn't,but I will know tomorro eve about weather my keepers have inpressed me to forget about the hermie issue(gotta trim and wait on peoples feedback on the FEW seeds here an ther) the seed should be just the cannadential,but could've affected othersDdoubt. It)...if co we could have blackwaterxblacwater..or canna h20(canna h2o)..or purple water,or pure afwater..the list goes on cause the conditions could be endless but I will give a detailed report


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 14, 2013)

If I can produce seeds,maybe I should breed mj..but,I. Just realized I'm stoned an can bearly spell..but another..slee water or I could pop my gigabud and cross it with the blackwater if possible and name it tsunami..how bout white water?..I'm not being a dick,I swear,but if I got crosses ill go with em..new one..blue water...or sharks water(I REALLY like the sound of sharksbreath crossed with what I see of blackwater keepers...still weired out by the herms


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ahh,I should stop with the names,...bagseed is bagseed.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 15, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Kron..I'm so white I'm clear..just making a joke..hope u got it..cuz u should be killin animals instead of crank an crack an h dealers..and the animal kingdom goes hard..j.k.!..corso,just watch ur crop,it SHOULD be perfect,but in my 1st c.c.experience it wasn't,but I will know tomorro eve about weather my keepers have inpressed me to forget about the hermie issue(gotta trim and wait on peoples feedback on the FEW seeds here an ther) the seed should be just the cannadential,but could've affected othersDdoubt. It)...if co we could have blackwaterxblacwater..or canna h20(canna h2o)..or purple water,or pure afwater..the list goes on cause the conditions could be endless but I will give a detailed report


I know, I always got a good laugh when I see SEMA shows or whatever where the 4wheelers have 24's on em. 

Actually the animal kingdom does go hard, ever shot a bear and have it start charging you? That'll make you do the 5 minute mile.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 15, 2013)

quads on 24s i like i like


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 15, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> quads on 24s i like i like


Golf carts on 28's


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 15, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Golf carts on 28's


 yeeee .


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2013)

So the keepers kinda lacking weight,but frosty as fuck and dense..there's still 2-3 weeks to go..hope there is a weight gain..I know other strains add weight later in flowering,being the first time I may let it go 11 weeks..it does have a slight purple hue here and there,but so does my purple haze from dinafem..seems all my stock has light purple later in flowring..only time will tell about the blackwater,and its final grade from me..sharksbreath is just as frosty as the blackwater,so I hope the b.w. is packing taste and punch!! Cuz I need lil good news after my recent issues!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 16, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> So the keepers kinda lacking weight,but frosty as fuck and dense..there's still 2-3 weeks to go..hope there is a weight gain..I know other strains add weight later in flowering,being the first time I may let it go 11 weeks..it does have a slight purple hue here and there,but so does my purple haze from dinafem..seems all my stock has light purple later in flowring..only time will tell about the blackwater,and its final grade from me..sharksbreath is just as frosty as the blackwater,so I hope the b.w. is packing taste and punch!! Cuz I need lil good news after my recent issues!


Usually the last 2 weeks are "peak week". You'll notice some weight in the last few weeks.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 16, 2013)

Kron, should I go a little longer on the flower? I really want a smoke report from it soon so I can decide to fill up my cloner with it or not...but I want an honest smoke...nothing rushed,or quick dryed..ya kno?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 16, 2013)

Just watch the trichomes if you can. They'll go from clear to cloudy to amber. Cloudy is what I look for.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yea I know to look for the trichs,I guess I'm askin a prediction e.t.a...shouldn't have to go more than 10 weeks..I hope..


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 16, 2013)

yea you could go 11 even i go 11 on my blue dream


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 16, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Yea I know to look for the trichs,I guess I'm askin a prediction e.t.a...shouldn't have to go more than 10 weeks..I hope..


I'm not sure what strain you're running or anything. The person to talk to about seed and strain review is racerboy. Hit him up, if you cannot pm, just let me know and I'll pm him and get his attention on this thread for you. I look at trichomes specifically because sometimes one plant will be done a week before the other, both same strains. So... I just got tired of guessing and I put my eyeball on it.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yea I got a loupe,and seen racerboy around,and talked w him..I guess I'm just antsy cuz I gotta get the nex round cloned and veggin asap.an extra weeks gonna have me climbing the walls..excuse me while I retard myself on bingers of cannadential(w the seeds,still nice smoke)....


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 16, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Yea I got a loupe,and seen racerboy around,and talked w him..I guess I'm just antsy cuz I gotta get the nex round cloned and veggin asap.an extra weeks gonna have me climbing the walls..excuse me while I retard myself on bingers of cannadential(w the seeds,still nice smoke)....


I know that feeling, but, patience is a virtue in this line of work. I think I have seen more problems growing from over eager/antsy people than I have with people that have tons of patience. Just saying  Smoke down, chill out, do your thing, and you'll be fine.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 16, 2013)

Its all amplified by the hermie shit! I don't need two bad runs in a row...oops,bongs still burning...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 16, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Its all amplified by the hermie shit! I don't need two bad runs in a row...oops,bongs still burning...


I think you'll be alright.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 16, 2013)

so,now I got my head right..what's anyones opinions/feedback on me growing any seeds I find..my understanding is it will be a female but the herm trait will be there still,even if it doesn't show in one plant it may in another..I'm no breeder by any means,in fact this would be the first time I ever tried this


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 16, 2013)

Crosses of the cannadential X blackwater and possible sharksbreath,purplehaze,blackwater also,and sleeskunk...hopefully there won't be any beans at all,but if there are that's a lot of flavors..all seeds were fem except the sleeskunk..thoughts on growing this type of seed derived by this herm incident is welcome!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 16, 2013)

Lemme get my head right and I'll answer this lol. Something is preprogrammed in my head to make me close my eyes and ears every time I hear or see the word "seeds" lol

be back in a few.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 16, 2013)

Virtual session in progress...warning.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 18, 2013)

So any ideas/info?...anyone?


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 18, 2013)

Like I say,I'm a horticulturist and not a geneticist (def not a grammar student)..so any idea on the seeds from my mishap is appreciated


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2013)

I WOuld plant a couple shit why not? I know user on here that grew out a larry og fem it hermied and pollinated a lost coast og or something like that? and all the seeds grown from it were dank with no hermie traits or i didnt hear of it yet... Captainstickfingers i think it was


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 22, 2013)

Well good and bad news! First off,bad news for blackwater,I found that after misunderstanding my partner,the one that pollinated my garden was MALE!..FROM FEMINIZED SEEDS!!! That's the bad news I guess if you might wanna grow blackwater..good news I think,and correct me if I'm wrong,a true male pollen is more stable than hermie,and less prone to defects? Like variant traits? Could the seeds I have now have a def. feminized trait..not trying to take any fame from anyone,just wondering what might be possible from these seeds..any insight I welcome.


----------



## Swerve (Jan 22, 2013)

whoa a male from a fem.. thats a long shot chance but a stud...off spring will exhibit a higher female ratio


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 22, 2013)

Dude..I'm not trashing your shit..I'm a veteran grower,and just saying what happened while growing this strain...I just wondering what would happen growing out these seeds..cuz my cannadential mom is the moneymaker,and that said I like the look of your shit so far,just had an issue..so whatever,I just askin any people who don't wanna be biased a question on these seeds and there outcome if I plant em...get a grip man,a tight one around a bong.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 22, 2013)

i don't think he's saying you're trashing his gear, he knows he had fems throwing out male plants in some of his gear, but rather saying it can happen.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I apologize if I'm mistaken,just seemed a cynical statement..still wondering what I'm in for if I plant these seeds...


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 22, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Dude..I'm not trashing your shit..I'm a veteran grower,and just saying what happened while growing this strain...I just wondering what would happen growing out these seeds..cuz my cannadential mom is the moneymaker,and that said I like the look of your shit so far,just had an issue..so whatever,I just askin any people who don't wanna be biased a question on these seeds and there outcome if I plant em...get a grip man,a tight one around a bong.


Bro I think he's just sayin that if you did get a male ... Then he should be a good one that produce the majority female seeds, with fem seeds there's always a little chance of getting a male , that's why a lot of companies will say 99% female cuz there's always a chance, I have a friend that has been growin sour d for 15 years and every once in a while he will find a few nanners a get a couple beans , a couple of years ago he found a male ( the only 100% male sour d I had ever heard of) and he keeps that stud around and gets great offspring from him. So it might b a blessing to get that male


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 22, 2013)

See that's what I wanted to know or hear...I just don't wanna waste my time growing out these seed if I can find out now that they will be male or prone to hermie..blackwaterXcanndential=conspiracy theory ..putting some seeds in the grond next tues!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

Swerve said:


> let me ask perfect environment? so 3 keepers but one hermied which wouldnt make it a keeper...was it run before or no?


i was impressed with yall tahoe og... i got a sick ass pheno!!!!! good work bro


----------



## doowmd (Jan 22, 2013)

I aint tryin to b a party pooper or nothing and I started to post this bfore but didnt because of the aforementioned reason, but the ONE time *I fucked up* and thot I had really done something good* by allowing a male white russian to fertilize a killer unknown bagseed* I got nothing but fucking males every time I grew a seed of that trash out! Finally after like 10 goes at it (plus giving 4 starts to a friend that turned out male too!) I said fuck it and trashed the seeds. Decided to leave the breeding up to the breeders and let them go thru the tedious selection process that I had really no clue about. I figured u cross a killer strain x a killer strain and u get a killer strain? But who knows what kind of bastards those poor mixed up "hybrids" throw out when combined together? Hell some of em are hybrids of hybrids w/ over 8 strains "contributing" to their lineage?!?!? WTF? how is someone gonna cross a seed like that w/ another hybrid and expect to get anything more than a bunch of gear that doesn't know wtf its supposed to b. lol?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i was impressed with yall tahoe og... i got a sick ass pheno!!!!! good work bro


YEP that was the first og from seed i trie and loved it.. Got some buddha tahoes going now hoping i find a keeper out of these because these are my last 3 beans \.. 1 is already looking like a runt and is about to get culled because its not keeping up with the other 2.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I pulled two males today...cut a clone off the best one...both looked real nice, grew like fems, shame they had to go...but I will say so far I am digging this strain ...longer veg time is a must ...will post update in few weeks.


----------



## Slippyone (Jan 23, 2013)

I grew out a 10 pack of Blackwater early last year, 1 turned slightly purple (was gone by the harvest & cure) but all were pretty SFV Dom. 
Wasn't extremely pleased but definitely wasn't disappointed, pollinated a bunch of females with a male just to see and the SFV was still pretty dom with the crosses. The grape smell still was very evident in the crosses, smoking one right now, Blackwater x Diesel.

Also grew out a Famed Mix pack from CC, never had any herm issues.

Bac to the BW, the smoke wasn't that potent but it did smell really nice, total grape/berry flavor and smell. My BHO guy loved making wax with it just because of the smell alone..

Just my 2cents.

- Slip


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info..I got about a week left before I chop them down,and another before ill even think of smoking it...it has a little purple in it and smells fruity with a spicy hint when I squeeze the flowers...


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok,so I have three phenos,blackwater 1,3,and5...blackwater 1 is nothing othe everyr than purple..the buds are rocks..the 3 and 5s are nice,white buds...bad news is I never cloned the #1 blackwater....I'm pissed at myself,but am still gonna try to clone a flowering plant..any suggestions as I've never done this....and I gotta say to swerve,my final pick of the litter is a true keeper,but I'm still reminding myself of the trouble I've had..not trying to be an ass..but hopefully things are. Recognized for what they are...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 29, 2013)

You can clone a flowering plant or try revegging it.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 29, 2013)

I took a half dozen clones 8 days ago ....no roots yet....most strains I have roots by now...you might be better off revegging. Her.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 30, 2013)

Never reveged before or cloned a flowering plant..stak,I'm not lowering my standards of life so you can raise yours..B-)


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 1, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I WOuld plant a couple shit why not? I know user on here that grew out a larry og fem it hermied and pollinated a lost coast og or something like that? and all the seeds grown from it were dank with no hermie traits or i didnt hear of it yet... Captainstickfingers i think it was


True. I even passed the cut on to my cousin that beats the living hell out of it and still no herm action.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok...so I haven't visited my thread and it seems to have blown up...so,I'm an honest dude..I didn't just get a hermie,I got a male.period..I grew 5 out..2 were stunted,2 keepers,1male..one seed dropped on the ground and never found/grew..stak....anyhow..2 keepers..after the male seeded my garden..just left said garden and the keeper I want is black and dark purple and is nice..I cloned a flowering plant and wanna reveg this plant...all that being said I still say I had a male out a 6pak of "fem" seeds..that's my whole deal...I'm not saying c.c. sucks by quality..but its a fucked up way everyone percieves their buisness..I got lucky with a nice pheno and hopefully it clones or reveges...I like what I got but there wqs a lot ofr bullshit inbetween to get it...and again,my shits legit,never had an issue before...mmy two cents on my own thread..I say this not reading the recent posts..


----------



## Dan Kone (Feb 9, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Popped 5 "feminized" seeds..got 3 keepers,1 hermied and my partner didn't see it in time..I knew swerves stuff was touted to be unstable,but I chose to ignore the issues and got a crop of cannadential that is full of little half mature seeds,and the blackwater was the culprit..I culled the hermie and still have 2 keepers and they are 3 weeks away and beautiful,but I'm unsure if having a shitty quality crop is a risk anyone wants to take to find a golden egg in cali connections genetics..next time I order beans it won't be from CC...next time ill listen to that little voice in my head...and half the members here on r.I.u..


Don't buy fem seeds if you don't want hermies.


----------



## Gexton77 (Feb 9, 2013)

*I got some clones from a dude once that hermie'd on me and seeded out $20k worth of buds*


----------



## Dan Kone (Feb 9, 2013)

RedMan420 said:


> I do grow for a living and when you grow for a living you setup a testing room .


Yep. When your income depends on it you test out every strain before trying it in your main room. Not just for the sake of weeding out bad genetics, but to see how the plant behaves and see what other strains would be compatible to grow in the same room. Anyone who's throwing untested genetics into a $20k crop isn't going to last long.


----------



## Dan Kone (Feb 9, 2013)

fuck! I just read this entire thread hoping to find some reviews for blackwater. 

fail....

Anyone have any pics? Can anyone tell me what kind of yields to expect (grams per watt)? Slow vegger/fast vegger? Potency?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have four females 5 weeks into flower...4 phenos ...one pheno blows,grows like a male ...one pheno. Looks great ...the other two are ok...will post a couple pix n review in this thread in 4 weeks.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 12, 2013)

Dan..I got 2 keepers,rock buds,vegged medium speed,about 3 weeks,purple pheno is medium to tall,other is medium height..tastes and smells like spicey fruit so far,yeild I will know tomorro after final weigh,but won't be accurate due to seeds I suppose...nice plant so far but the male from the fem seeds has me wary about this strain,still gonna grow it oujt one more time before I make a decision..


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Feb 13, 2013)

This strain takes about 11 weeks to finish so don't count them out yet, especially the really lanky male lookin ones, that was the best pheno i got in the bunch, reallly sati dom.


----------



## Dan Kone (Feb 13, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Dan..I got 2 keepers,rock buds,vegged medium speed,about 3 weeks,purple pheno is medium to tall,other is medium height..tastes and smells like spicey fruit so far,yeild I will know tomorro after final weigh,but won't be accurate due to seeds I suppose...nice plant so far but the male from the fem seeds has me wary about this strain,still gonna grow it oujt one more time before I make a decision..


Yeah! Please let me know how the yield goes. 

Also, anyone know how it is potency wise?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 13, 2013)

Dan,potency gonna be a 7-8 out of ten..maybe a 9 after the cure..the purple pheno is delicious,the other wstill not tried..the purple had a slight coffee taste to it! It was just a lil bud that broke off the main stem..we just cut the main cila out and reveged her buds and all..and I took a clone..hope the other pheno is just as stony..I like the quality of a sativa dom but need a steady fast finish..on the other side of things I now have seeds to playwith..(blackwahterxblackwater)..and another bonus is the freebie I got of g13 lab purple haze is the DANK.And a couple nice purple phenos of sharksbreath and sleeskunk from dna...sry,off subject,but it was clone day and I was excited at looking at the drying harvest
But the puple blackwater pheno..gonna be good,doesn't look like it'll be a huge producer,but quality for sure..watch for hermies,etc..just my experience so...can't give a total dry weight cuz it still hanging..we got wet weather right now and humidity is a bitch....


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yea I let it go 11 weeks..I might be off a few days...the first look of basically salt crusted buds on the purple looked like a winter wonderland under the scope..extra enhanced by the white light..


----------



## tags420 (Feb 13, 2013)

I ran Blackwater last year in my 3x3 experiment tent with a few other things. I got them as janky cuts that took a little to get going and basically went straight into flower. Awesome smoke, super stony...very grapey but OG strength. Light purple. Better yield than regular og's so I would say average, nothing huge. 

Blue widow was the best over all, so I didn't keep BW around. I would like to try it again cause it was so good to smoke. Would love to see if you get some going dan.


----------



## Dan Kone (Feb 14, 2013)

tags420 said:


> I ran Blackwater last year in my 3x3 experiment tent with a few other things. I got them as janky cuts that took a little to get going and basically went straight into flower. Awesome smoke, super stony...very grapey but OG strength. Light purple. Better yield than regular og's so I would say average, nothing huge.
> 
> Blue widow was the best over all, so I didn't keep BW around. I would like to try it again cause it was so good to smoke. Would love to see if you get some going dan.


The reason I'm asking here is because a friend of mine offered me a cutting of blackwater in a trade that he says is a very heavy yielder and that it nearly keeps up with blue dream. Think it's possible?


----------



## tags420 (Feb 14, 2013)

Dream is hard to keep up with... but could happen...you would just have to find the pheno if it exist. I had cuts from an unknown source, but have always wondered what I could stumble on in a couple packs of regs and did it full scale. I can see it doing better than when I grew it, but dream like yield is questionable. Definitely worth a try... can't be worse than all the cookies you went through.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 14, 2013)

Possible, I have one pheno that likes to be topped n tied...it is a bush...growing very similar to my jtr ...it should out yield the other three combined or close to it.


----------



## Dan Kone (Feb 14, 2013)

tags420 said:


> can't be worse than all the cookies you went through.


Lol. Indeed. All that running around and then didn't end up with a pheno I want to run hydro. 

Oh well, at least I got a phenomenal pheno to run outdoors. 

I'll give it a run. If it yields anything like what he claims it does it sounds like a keeper. 

He's a pretty legit source, but I am still skeptical of his claims on this strain. Doesn't sound like too many other people ended up with phenos like he describes. 

He rates the yield 9, flavor 8, potency 8-9, color 7, density 10

If so that's a beast of a pheno and I want it. I'm going to make the trade. Giving up Kushman's strawberry Cough in exchange.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 15, 2013)

Dan I say the purple/black pheno I got is great,and any apprehension I have is from the meal/hermie seeds and the way anyone negative dealt with my problem..I'm def revegging and cloned it in flowering,I hope it'll survive,that will be another testament to this strain,you can get a clone to unless your supplier has a bad clone,you're straight..I'm not sure it will yeild as big as you've been told but should under the right care ber a decent medium yeilder..I've got another run before my true verdict is out...


----------



## bigskymtnguy (Feb 18, 2013)

I ran a pack of Blackwater about 2 years ago. Found the best female, cloned and grew it out 2 more cycles. It never reached the level of a "keeper." Nice, but not exceptional. Nothing like the online description, lankier and lacking density. The only "keeper" I've had from Cali Connection is a Chem Valley #1 that is a powerful Indica looking, short, squat plant with almost no internode space and a diesel fuel odor.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 18, 2013)

Bigsky,I got a nice keeper..rock buds,a lil tall but not lanky..plus the black/purplecolore astounds me..id only grow out c.c. gear again if I got clones or had a few months downtime too grow out from seed again,but just their seeds..I could not again put my balls on the line with fems seeds in general,but with c.c.'s rep,and my experience,never again..but that being said I think I got some fire and trying to keep it.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 19, 2013)

The blackwater #2 is also gonna be a keeper..very sour kushy smell with a cherry note...and although everything is seeded,including other strains...everything looks sparkly!!! Nice potent harvest,not as heavy as id like..but most important I got.some sugar buds and a purple monster..looks like the reveg is working(new hairs on the remaining buds),plus the olther pheno is sugar coated also..and if anyone likes blackwater,they will def. like g13s purple haze...just as crystally,and a decent yeilder...


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah I'd never run a bunch of untested clones as my main crop. And not only hope they wouldn't herm, but that they would even be any good to smoke if they weren't herms... That's ameature hour, if you would do something dumb like that, I'd have to say you get what you deserve.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Feb 19, 2013)

And you know of course one breeders seeds aren't going to herm anymore then another breeders seeds more or less. I mean why would they? Most all the seeds are all being made in a similar fashion, aren't they?... There are some exceptions I suppose, but what I said generally holds true I think.

And you keep hearing people say things like I'm galled with this guys breeding practices. Well, how is that when you don't really even know what they are for sure. And all the money these breeders make etc.

The consumer keeps equating, some seeds that they themselves made by mistake, as growers, like the fellow that started this thread. About how easy it is to make seeds etc. and the breeder should be ashamed etc.

Well, I'd say no! There's a big difference in just having your timeing down with pollinating at a specific time and a specifiec plant etc. As opposed to some random pollen you didn't want making some seeds all over for you. Not even mentioning the bigger part of actually marketing your product etc.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Feb 20, 2013)

I probably shouldn't talk so much, but then there's the stuff you have to throw out or just doesn't work out at all.

I know some breeders don't take as much time or experiment as much as others in some cases. But at any level there is going to be things that you have to chuck, and take the loss.

And sometimes the bigger loss your willing to take, the more lucrative and interesting specimen you might come up with.

My last crop was mostly a dud, the majority of it was composed of half ditchers that had been pollinated by male ditch weed making it 3/4 ditch weed... What I expected was big buds, but the quality to not be that great. Well the quality wasn't that great, and the yield was impossibly small. The plants set up just like my New Hawaiians and a lot of other ditch crosses I had seen, that yielded incredibly well. But it was all stalk and no bud, you might not even be able to make seeds on this stuff, I don't know for sure.

And this crop coming up has large numbers of another female with a portion of ditch in it crossed to a male ditch weed. This one smells much better though. But the reason I'm doing this, is curiousity if nothing else. For it's causing me huge financial loss. But if I didn't have this method of breeding. A lot of very incredible things would have been lost, like my Wonderjacks clone.

A lot of effort and cost. And that's another thing, these people that keep coming up looking down on you because you don't hand them over your elite clone, that you have put so much into finding etc. Well, why don't they do it? I mean do the work, take the financial losses, and smile because they've helped the community.

Well, that's unrealistic, and I've found even when you try to be nice, and just give your product away. It comes back to bite you.

When I first came on the internet with good friend Bill Wonder. We introduced the bubbler system, you might be using it right now. It was a very simple and ingenuis device. Just a vessle (bucket, tub or what have you) with an airator from a fish tank, to break the water.

The first people to try the bubbler were at Cannabis Culture. At first they started killing their plants doing stupid things, like pulling plants out of their soil pots and trying to throw them into a bubbler. Only to watch the plant die, and insist we were charlatans there only to decieve and ingratiate ourselves.

But then people started getting it right, and the bubbler was hailed as one of the major hydro advance of the time period.

You know what though, after it took off. People started making comments like Mr. Wonder seems to think he invented hydro. And then after a while other people started appearing, and more or less trying to say they came up with the idea. Remember "Highgrade" and his bubbling bucket?

Where do you think he got that from? Highgrade use to be a good internet friend. But I sort of saw him turn on us, about the same time Marc Emery did.

Pretty lame what happened, Marc oweing me money, and then setting his mods on me to do all sorts of terrible things to me, and my account there. I tell I had never seen anything like it before, and I had rarely seen anything so non professional in my life.

Well that was all 10 or 12 years ago. And recently, last year, I went back over there, as an old friend, had a question about wonderbud that I saw pop up on search. Guess I wanted to prove to myself what was really over there.

Well, you know what? It seemed like a totally different deal, the mods were welcoming me with open arms. Other people still there some were actually bubbling under fluroscent lighting, something I hadn't even tried myself. The mods were putting up my breeding videos. And I thought hmmmm, maybe I was wrong...

But, nope! I wasn't, as a similar scenereo was about to play out. I began getting wierd PMs, and trolls coming into my threads asking very bizzare questions. After a bit of this, and me asking these folks, if I could help them or what the problem was. I contacted a moderator about the situation, and instead of helping me, I get banned instead.

Here's the last screen shot I saw when I went to log into Cannabis Culture.


----------



## bundee1 (Feb 20, 2013)

ahwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 20, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Got blackwater goin now, I will keep close eye on em.......question on light leaks, I have none ....but wouldn't a leak have to be more than a full moon to affect the plant? And a full moon puts off a lot of light.


DAMN good point. a more overall stress is a "cause" of hermies. and obviously genetics. however i do think that the moon might not be the same colors, thats just a whole nother subject tho.

I just was telling someone yesterday about how ive seen more than one blackwater fail on here and other places. much better ways to spend that kind of money on genetics.

it sucks how hype sells, and money + greed fucks the world up. especially the "little people"


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well vincent,I've only run fem seeds twice in 5 years,cuz I had no need for more,my sharksbreath was fine,and all my freebie fems were fine..id say "amature hour" comes when a breeder let's his clients think (and defends these thoughts when proven wrong) says his product is feminized..if the is one iota of a possibility there might be a problem,then product should not hit the market.clones or seeds..and def should be accepted for the quality or rep it deserves..and if a consumer is unsatisfied,well,this is AMERICA,and we stand behind products..hell,you can send back potato chips if u feel its not a good batch to the manufacturer..and you never have 300 obese people citing why you should be so hard on Lays or Ruffles...B-)


----------



## jsparks530 (Feb 21, 2013)

i have some black wate fem babies 9 weeks today and one seed out of the pack has 3 nodes coming out instead of two ,shits trippy .. i checked up online for some specific info on them but wasnt able to find shit.... whats the word on them... any takers.....? much appreciated.... not sure about waisting time with it if is wack.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 21, 2013)

Js,I had a pure afghan from dna do the same thing! Maybe its a recessive kush trait?my afghan looks like an upsidedown octopus... Btw,new hairs on the reveged purple pheno so I'm sure shell live..hope the clone does too..it'll give me a boost on clones in the coming months! Had a presample party with a friend,think the seed problem will be bad,but everything taste great,he actually said the purple bw was "some very special weed"..I got so stoned from thatg and 5 other strains I ate till I was miserable,and I'm a light eater! I woke up still full! Can't say if it was the blackwater that made me hungry,but it was a good buzz before I started in on other strains...


----------



## jsparks530 (Feb 22, 2013)

hell ya Rory sweet on the word of new hairs thats rad.i hope we both have some killer purp buds. these things are stretchy as shit next to the bodhi gear but beautiful huge fan leaves. im not sure what it is but they are femmie seeds so not sure i was reading up online i guess 1 out of 200 seeds do that. i didnt notice the crazy fan leafs and nodes on the specific plant untill i cloned it... defenitly looks like an upside down octo haha. So whats up with everyone talking crap about Swerve? I think people just need to learn the basics and stop blamming it on the creator... iv ran a hand full of Swerves shit fem and reg and no nanners or fucked up shit yet....only thing that has shot nanners on me is a cherry pie i got from a club in san jose.. but i caught them asap so that plant was some cherry smoke.. but ya people basics.. ph ppm co2 and air flow.. and accept your misses... try try again is what momma would tell us.. Yo SWERVE when will your CHERRY PIE be avaiable in seed form? i need to go to Harborside Or san jose to pick it up if its aready out.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 23, 2013)

People talk shit about anyone if they feel the need to..I never said anything about swerve,just what happened when I got some of his product..I did honestly describe what happened..if the truth hurt someones feeling I'm sorry,but the truth is the truth,and when others have the same truth and pride gets hurt,people turn nasty usually...I got some good keepers outta the ordeal so whatever..


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2013)

I am liking this bw ...little longer to finish than I prefer but think I am going to make some moms n run a full room of them...no signs of any purple on any of them...


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 24, 2013)

Maybe you'll get purple at the finish of flower..mine didn't start turning purple till the 3rd or 4th week...


----------



## jsparks530 (Feb 24, 2013)

was your pack the fem or regs? htrow some pics up of the ladies..... my fems are slow growers kinda .. the nodes shoot straight up definalty no natural squaters.. hmmm


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 24, 2013)

How tall is yours corso? Mine got about 3 1/2 ft..my ceilings are low though..as compared to my cannadential of pure afghans,my blackwater is a monster..all the others at 2 1/2 ft,all in 3gal pots...I'm hoping my next run that I can keep the stretch under control...


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2013)

Well the tallest right now is 4' ....but I tied the top down 2 weeks ago ..so now 36 inches.

The other one is 38 inches
The other one is 34 inches
The last one was bushy...30 inches but multiple. Tops that was topped n tied...I am going to breed a male I cloned that was bushy to my best female...the 38 inch female ...the stretch was huge on two phenos. But. Not bad on the bushy pheno.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mine ended waist high,I'm 6'3"...ill try to throw pics up,ill be going out to my grow wed...can really only show u the purple pheno(have an old pic) and then pics of both phenos dried and trimmed..I'm not much of a photographer..especially with my phone..but ill make an effort..I've never posted pics here so ill break my cherry in the name of chronic!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2013)

Pics soon,left my wifes laptop on the sofa..I'm a stoner


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 28, 2013)

Cool, want to see if they look like. Mine....one thing I can say is these buds are very dense...I gave a light squeeze to the tops n all were rock hard...still all white pistils n zero purp on any...estimate 15-16 days before. Chop.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yea man my purple pheno (don't take it the wrong way) is almost beaster dense(I grow soil/organic) like rock hard,but when you go to break it up its almost playdoh its so grainy...the other pheno(the green one) is kinda like that,but I'm having to deal with seeds,and this one got the most,so the texture is different breaking it up,but still killer smoke!!sticky yummy kushy flavor..and i do get a little pine lemon..coffee notes when smelled..hopefully I can remember to take laptop to work and post pics..better still ill be able to figure out how to post em.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2013)

ok so the first is the blackwater #2(the green pheno),2nd is the octopus afghan and her cohorts,3rd is the octopus afghan close up to show the nodes,4th is the purple blackwater (sorry for picture quality,i had to resize for some reason and didnt do it perfect)...have more pictures but im a lazy bastard,and currently smoking the pictures so im REALLY lazy right now 
thanks for looking guys! im proud to show em of,even it they are more full of beans than a bus load of mexican immigrants (not being rasict,just funny)


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2013)

corso,i showed you mine,gonna show me yours? lol....yes they are very dense and rock solid..im hoping i can grow out the blackwaterXpurple haze seeds.. the PH is fucking stinking my house up !!!!! but its not as heavy yeilder as i thought..maybe the blackwater will bring out more purple and keep the funk,not that the blackwater is without stench<my boss smelled it through a jar in my backpack!! and i hope density mixed with the haze will be a bigger plant and harvest..i have so much bagseeds now i could start a new seedbank!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2013)

changed my avatar after years here on riu...stepping up in the room!!lol


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't know how to post pics...I can text them to u when lights come on.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 3, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I don't know how to post pics...I can text them to u when lights come on.


5 years on RIU and you can't post a pic? Come on man boooo! I want to see!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2013)

Its easy,I believe they have to be 800x800 resolution or less,know where the pic file is and hit the upload button in the toolbar...let it upload and its that simple..those pics I posted were my first...and other than one I had to resize it went easy....YOU CAN DOOOOO EIT!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2013)

But if you would rather p.m. them I understand. I don't hate on peeps personal standards ever..


----------



## chewberto (Mar 3, 2013)

go advanced, then manage attachments, then add files, then select the files from your phone or computer, then upload, then insert inline, then submit..


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm on a phone not a puter ..I can barely check my own email..


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

I do it on my phone too! But if your not tech savvy!


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 4, 2013)

Maybe I will try to post em tomorrow ...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 4, 2013)

I got a decent phone but the site won't work with it..I took the laptop to a wi fi site and uploaded from there..if I could upload anytime id have tons of pics and a journal or two..maybe when I get a decent internet option.


----------



## Dan Kone (Mar 6, 2013)

Tried the final product. Completely unimpressed. Very average bud.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh shit..don't like hearing that...mine looks fantastic, hope it smokes like it looks


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I got a decent phone but the site won't work with it..I took the laptop to a wi fi site and uploaded from there..if I could upload anytime id have tons of pics and a journal or two..maybe when I get a decent internet option.





Corso312 said:


> Maybe I will try to post em tomorrow ...


Hey guys don't upload from your phone without stripping the meta data on the photos. I know the front interface strips the meta so we can't see it but the backend and a SDT can access the GPS location of where they were taken if it is a modern phone. Be safe  out there.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks curious..no more photos! At least from me...sorry dan for your mediocrity in buds...my purple is F.I.R.E.!!! The green,well..like you said..sub par..good taste but no high..check our g-13s purple haze..I got a freebie from the 'tude and is fire also...dissapointed I smoked the last last night..harvest 2 days away..can't wait for more of this..and to clone my [email protected]@


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 9, 2013)

Out g-13...sorry..I'm not endorsing,just stoned and can't spell!


----------



## UPNSMOKE23 (May 14, 2013)

Roy420420. U should of never gotten his femised gear. You now what is better then the black water! Grandoggy purps. 90% of the growers got gdp goodness with chemdawg power. I had the same happen to me with my blackwater. No mendo purps! all sfv og but at week 6 nuts all over! I think grandoggy purps is the best purps out right now! Its like a cousin of gods gift


----------



## UPNSMOKE23 (May 14, 2013)

I just started a journal on my doggies check it out


----------



## Dan Kone (May 15, 2013)

After examining the final product from several different grows I can now confirm that blackwater does indeed suck. It's just another average/below average strain with a cool name that people will buy.

A+ for marketing 
D- for strain quality

Of course you could say that about most people trying to hawk seeds in Cali these days. Most breeders out here are really good at getting publicity, building up followings on the internet, but their actual products are weak as fuck. Just a bunch of pollen chuckers who've tricked the cannabis world into thinking they are something more than they are...


----------



## KushKrew (May 15, 2013)

Keep slagging off Cali Connection, it's good for the rest of us who love Swerve's work and don't do stupid-ass things like buy a feminized Kush line (seriously, nobody else notice that anything with Thai in it's background loves to herm?), and instead of placing consumer pressure on one of the few companies to supply regular seeds good enough for any breeding program to make better feminised seed (a flawed technology really) keep buying the real good shit. Just a little patience and working with regular seeds will always yield a stable-as-hell mommy that can handle anything but Armageddon. 
I think Swerve will stop producing feminised seed. Only reason he started doing it is because of consumer pressure. Fact is feminised technology doesn't work well for all lines, take a look at Barney's Farm's fems, total disaster area. But get some of their normal LSD and it's a whole different ballgame. 
I think feminised seed packs should all come with a warning: These seeds were produced by a TECHNOLOGY. Hence no guarantees can be made by the producer that plants will behave in an ALL-NATURAL manner. Such is the nature of things when we combine Science and Nature.


----------



## wheelt01 (May 15, 2013)

KushKrew said:


> Keep slagging off Cali Connection, it's good for the rest of us who love Swerve's work and don't do stupid-ass things like buy a feminized Kush line (seriously, nobody else notice that anything with Thai in it's background loves to herm?), and instead of placing consumer pressure on one of the few companies to supply regular seeds good enough for any breeding program to make better feminised seed (a flawed technology really) keep buying the real good shit. Just a little patience and working with regular seeds will always yield a stable-as-hell mommy that can handle anything but Armageddon.
> I think Swerve will stop producing feminised seed. Only reason he started doing it is because of consumer pressure. Fact is feminised technology doesn't work well for all lines, take a look at Barney's Farm's fems, total disaster area. But get some of their normal LSD and it's a whole different ballgame.
> I think feminised seed packs should all come with a warning: These seeds were produced by a TECHNOLOGY. Hence no guarantees can be made by the producer that plants will behave in an ALL-NATURAL manner. Such is the nature of things when we combine Science and Nature.


I am not sure why people constantly attack feminized seeds. All seeds can hermi. It isn't hard to stress a fem. or reg. bean to the point it produces seeds. It isn't even something that is exclusive to cannabis. Every year I grow spinach in my vegetable garden, the second it gets excessively hot, here comes the seeds. I have purchased multiple feminized og kush lines from Cali. Connection, DNA, and Reserva Privada. I know you think it's stupid but I haven't had issues with any of mine. Feminized gear has proven invaluable to me anytime space and plant count were a factor.

Let's be honest for a second. The reason people attack Cali Connection gear, and Swerve has even admitted as much, is because bad beans got released into the market. That mistake and subsequent stain on their reputation isn't going to go away over night. Swerve is a big boy. He didn't bow down to consumer pressure to produce feminized beans. Multiple beloved breeders manage not to produce feminized gear, no matter how much I wish they would. Swerve saw a way to make more money and took it. His company grew extremely quickly and he outsourced some work he shouldn't have. It's simple really. Technology isn't evil. Feminized beans aren't ruining the world. In the end the word on whether gear is good or not always gets out.


----------



## kindnug (May 15, 2013)

I've seen genetic Hermi. from Reg. beans with 0 stress @ a friends grow(it's pitch black + darker than night), Fem. plants right beside it been cloned for 2 years with 0 nanners/beans. 

NO LST/Crop/Top, str8 herm. from Regular bean. It wasn't a known breeder's bean though!


----------



## rory420420 (May 15, 2013)

Well back to the drawing board...all the blackwaters hermed eventually..couldn't place the blame on any particular one..gave em another try but same shit happened..as far as fem seeds go,iv never had problems before,as I stated at the beginning of this thread..I still like the smell and high from the blackwater,I just can't have beans in my shit!..so off to the market..still got fruity chronic juice and sharksbreath and purple haze..might pop a gigabud soon...


----------



## Swerve (May 15, 2013)

so everyone hermied ? check ur spot for light leaks if everything hermied its def related to environment


----------



## Dan Kone (May 15, 2013)

wheelt01 said:


> I am not sure why people constantly attack feminized seeds. All seeds can hermi. It isn't hard to stress a fem. or reg. bean to the point it produces seeds. It isn't even something that is exclusive to cannabis. Every year I grow spinach in my vegetable garden, the second it gets excessively hot, here comes the seeds. I have purchased multiple feminized og kush lines from Cali. Connection, DNA, and Reserva Privada. I know you think it's stupid but I haven't had issues with any of mine. Feminized gear has proven invaluable to me anytime space and plant count were a factor.


Feminized seeds are more likely to herm. Even regular seeds made from feminized seeds are more likely to herm. It does pollute the gene pool.


----------



## rory420420 (May 15, 2013)

No one else hermied..not trying to be rude sounding,but I got a fair grasp on growing herb..lightleaks,temperature fluxuation etc...not happening in my room..its sealed 2 ways..its the gear I sadly have to realize..I've been shopping for. New genetics,can't make up my mind..so many I wanna try..I do have a pure afghan I still need to clone,but allready nothappy with its veg growth and size(yes I know indicas are squat plants)..also got a bag seed called pot roast that's coming along...thinking of trying humbolts seed org,or og raskals gear...any hermie issues with these breeders..I can't find a lot on HSO...


----------



## rory420420 (May 15, 2013)

Dan I think the fact that fems and,well,reg seeds hermie,coupled with the rampant reports of hermies in CC gear,really helps a lot of growers form their opinions of CC..my opinion hasn't changed..good weedi grew,just unstable I guess..if I heard a lot about hermies from another company,bought gear from them,and it hermied..id say the same thing again..unstable..perhaps one day I may consider CC for another grow,but for now I'm going where the birds are talking a lot of good things,good things that have been proven true by me and others..


----------



## rory420420 (May 15, 2013)

No one else hermied..not trying to be rude sounding,but I got a fair grasp on growing herb..lightleaks,temperature fluxuation etc...not happening in my room..its sealed 2 ways..its the gear I sadly have to realize..I've been shopping for. New genetics,can't make up my mind..so many I wanna try..I do have a pure afghan I still need to clone,but allready nothappy with its veg growth and size(yes I know indicas are squat plants)..also got a bag seed called pot roast that's coming along...thinking of trying humbolts seed org,or og raskals gear...any hermie issues with these breeders..I can't find a lot on HSO...


----------



## rory420420 (May 15, 2013)

Edit(sorry for reposting)...got a call in the middle of posting..


----------



## Dan Kone (May 15, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Dan I think the fact that fems and,well,reg seeds hermie,coupled with the rampant reports of hermies in CC gear,really helps a lot of growers form their opinions of CC..my opinion hasn't changed..good weedi grew,just unstable I guess..if I heard a lot about hermies from another company,bought gear from them,and it hermied..id say the same thing again..unstable..perhaps one day I may consider CC for another grow,but for now I'm going where the birds are talking a lot of good things,good things that have been proven true by me and others..


It's not just CC (although they are definitely part of it), it's a problem with Cali breeders in general. The breeders are in such a rush to put out the latest new trend that no attention is being paid to the integrity of the product. It's just finding a male, throwing in some random female in the mix, and then they have a new strain. Or even worse, finding a strain, self pollinating it, then releasing it. It's not really any different from what anyone can do in their back yards.

One thing you don't see is people complaining about herms in a thread about something DJ Shorts put out. 

People can blame the Thai genetics, but I run SoCal Seed Co's thai genetics all the time and never had a herm. Why isn't it a problem with them? They are careful, they make sure everything is stable, and test out their products before releasing them to the public. But this new wave of Cali breeders are all about good marketing and not about putting out a stable product.


----------



## wheelt01 (May 15, 2013)

Dan Kone said:


> One thing you don't see is people complaining about herms in a thread about something DJ Shorts put out.
> .


Subcool has a post on here complaining about that very thing https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/325961-dj-shorts-blueberry-7.html


----------



## antimatt3r (May 23, 2013)

I got ONE blackwater from attitude and its bomb as FUCK!


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 23, 2013)

I tried the purplechem from cc and the seeds were small as shit got one to go and it was so small maybe got an eigth tried emailing cc about what happened and told them I was no noob I know what im doing and never heard back so I will never order from them ever again.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 25, 2013)

wheelt01 said:


> Subcool has a post on here complaining about that very thing https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/325961-dj-shorts-blueberry-7.html


A breeder complaining about his competition? meh.


----------



## Confucious (May 25, 2013)

I fully support Cali Connection and what they do and everything I have ever popped of theirs has worked for me. I have great phenos of The jedi and the deadhead and have some boss hogg to pop as well soon.


----------



## rory420420 (May 25, 2013)

Bomb it may be..mine shoots out banannas @6 to 7 weeks...it is the fire,but not with seeds..wheelt01...think that might be agressive marketing?'his shits bad..buy mine'?...just a thought...dan..think the thai issue could be from breeding equitorial strains with others,and in a certain grow environments may hermie because the lineage suggests a longer flower period,but half the plant hates this long time and it stresses out? Thought just crossed my mind when I read that...I could def be wrong,but who knows...all I know is high sativa content takes longer..but is WELL worth the wait..


----------



## Upstate2626 (May 26, 2013)

Some of you guys are defending a douche bag that NARC's on others and it blows my mind. FUCK SWERVE AND FUCK CALI CONNECT- read this and see if you can still defend this cocksucker after!

https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/658534-take-look.html


----------



## Confucious (May 26, 2013)

Gosh damnit, I don t know how to feel about all of this. The strains I have from them are still good and didnt herm on me, but this whole NARC thing has got me weird.


----------



## Corso312 (May 28, 2013)

That link is no good upstate.


----------



## Progrow29 (Aug 16, 2013)

I really do feel for you all..now I've done alot of research to see if cc is any good...and I've seen terrible reviews and great reviews. An I gotta say blackwater is te truth ..although I got no purple pheno at all I swear this is some of the dankest stuf I've ever had..I finally got to taste some sfv og in iits best form..maybe because it was grown to perfection or the gentics are that good ..all I'm saying is if I were able to..I would clone 10
Off of 5 mothers, and 10 more of those 50 lol..I cannot wait to run more cc stuff..riserva privada kandy kush, skywalker kush..g 13 blueberry gum ..cc Girl Scout cookies, positronics jack Diesle , and green house super lemon haze are strains everybody should try once ..man they did great with those strains!!


----------



## Progrow29 (Aug 16, 2013)

And some some tahoe og, cherry og,strawberry Diesle,kings kush, damn sour, original sour Diesel, kalishnikova, darkstar, royal haze, sour kosher and some more Girl Scout cookies bout to get ran this winter ..owwww have fun people's ..I know we bout to!!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm not saying it isn't dank...it is..I put up with seeds way longer than I wanted to hoping I could cure the hermie thing..but its not my growing that made the hermie..its the breeding I'm guessing..it really bummed me out because when cali connection first went on the market,id drool over all the pics in their catalogue and swear I was gonna grow one of everything they had..I had high hopes for cc..oh well..my potroast bagseed is dank and has thatg lemon og yummyness..not as crystally but still as nice..


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 20, 2013)

if you're popping any progro,I urge you to watch for the hermies..all this negtive stuff about cc isn't just a bunch of people clanning together to make stuff up...


----------



## tobinates559 (Nov 15, 2013)

wow CC just dropped green crack and purple crack....its SOO funny because on the description of the purple crack it says "*Purple Crack is Cali Connections Green Crack crossed with their Famous Blackwater male" o yeah those famous cali connection males that make fem seeds?? why would you make a strain and then make and sell the s1's from it??? or why would you make a female plant herm and then breed with that pollen??? SWERVE YOU SUCK, and anyone who sided with you just looks like an ass...*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*everyone*[/FONT]* knows you can find some good gear in CC"s collection of s1 seeds but everyone also knows that you could ruin your crop and will HAVE to sort through hermies to find that keeper*


----------



## Jogro (Nov 15, 2013)

tobinates559 said:


> wow CC just dropped green crack and purple crack....its SOO funny because on the description of the purple crack it says "*Purple Crack is Cali Connections Green Crack crossed with their Famous Blackwater male" o yeah those famous cali connection males that make fem seeds?? why would you make a strain and then make and sell the s1's from it??? or why would you make a female plant herm and then breed with that pollen??? SWERVE YOU SUCK, and anyone who sided with you just looks like an ass...*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*everyone*[/FONT]* knows you can find some good gear in CC"s collection of s1 seeds but everyone also knows that you could ruin your crop and will HAVE to sort through hermies to find that keeper*


Well, not every S1 is hermie prone. 

There are now three separate breeders who offer Green Crack S1 (Sickmeds, Riot Se-eds, and Cali Con), though they typically go out of stock fast. I've seen multiple grow reports on this, grown it several times myself and personally never seen a single hermie; even when grown right next to other plants that did go hermie. I've also seen multiple reports of self created Green Crack S1s, again, same thing. If you want to see my personal report on this (plus a lot more info on the line), see here: 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/601519-sickmeds-green-crack-s1-feminized.html#post8410291

In this particular case, the original Green Crack is probably a true F1 between two stable inbred lines (in this case Mendo Purps and Skunk #1). So S1s of that are effectively F2s of the original parents. These will put out a wide variety of phenos, but they do have the characteristic mango/melon scent of the original and short flowering time. Interestingly, UNLIKE the clone only parent, the S1s also tend to go purple!

My issue with CaliCon here is basically the same one I have with Riot's S1. Making an S1 of a "clone only" line is pretty straightforward. There is no selection, and no real breeding skill involved there. All you have to do is take a clone of the parent, throw your "hermifying" chemical (EG Colloidal silver, etc) on it, and let it self pollinate. Or you can gather the pollen and use it on another clone (or clones). In 60 days you'll have beans, and that's really all there is to it. 

In this particular case, the parent "Green Crack" is one of the single most widely available "clone only" strains in the marketplace, and dirt cheap, with good cuts available for $15 now. Consequently, beans of this type of S1 "should" be dirt cheap, amongst THE cheapest of ANY feminized beans out there. 

I don't have a problem with breeders ASKING anything they want for their product. . .its a free market. . .but IMO, you'd be insane to pay the $20/bean price Riot and CaliCon are asking for fem se-eds of this, which is as much as really outstanding "worked" lines from other breeders. Sickmeds is asking roughly 1/3 the price (only about $7/bean) for the exact same thing, and IMO that's more like it. 

Now, if someone were to create a STABLE version of this in regular se-ed form, then I think they might be able to justify a premium price, just to recover the work they did in creating it. I know of at least one private breeder who has been working on something like this; don't know of any commercially available versions/projects at this time. But again, doing something like this actually takes WORK. . .its not a quick "pollen chuck".


----------



## Slimjimham (Nov 17, 2013)

Hmmm gotta say I dont know anything about black water but in my early days I was lit buying seeds and had good success with Emerald triangle so I was going to try other seeds and saw Cali connect and just thought Cali:et and didn't realize till after the order I fucked up. 

Well I bought,
Ace of spades- HERMIED horribly at 6 weeks... end smoke was nasty though it did look like it would get big... obv cut it when I saw a million bananas... too late

dead head og- HERMIED, not as bad as aos but it did... smoke was average at best with good bag appeal. 

I have their freebie original sour diesel or whatever and their hog whatever... dont think ill ever grow em and give em a chance to seed my shit up again...


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey Slim.......AOS is from Subcool!

His Reg seeds even herm......LMMAAO!


----------



## foreverflyhi (Dec 28, 2013)

Just want to put my input on black water.

gbeen growing 4 diffrent phenos that have their own personalities.
thus far the one that smells like cool aid with a hibt of og is the best. 
Never had a herm, never had any bug problems with em, over all great strain.


----------



## Natural_Medzz (Jun 19, 2014)

I have used Cali Connection. Never Again. Ive grown from a few different, but reputable seed companies, Barneys Farm, Green House, Big Buddha and the list goes on, but never once did i have a hermie problem. Before anyone says anything, everything was on part, Temp, Humidity, light proof and feeding schedule. But then came Cali Connection. I had high hopes for the Blackwater... until flower came around. The plant hermied under my watchful eye undetected between bud sites and bam my whole crop was lost. Along with all my equipment being contaminated. Great. Been a year since and im just starting to get healthy hermie free crops. Never buying from Cali Connection again. Sent a few emails but never got a reply. My seedbank said they were getting a few emails about it lately and had got no reply from C.C either. It's a shame that i depend on this for my meds and trust these so called breeders and they put under par quality seeds on the market (from other threads i came across.


----------



## Dboi87 (Nov 25, 2014)

tobinates559 said:


> wow CC just dropped green crack and purple crack....its SOO funny because on the description of the purple crack it says "*Purple Crack is Cali Connections Green Crack crossed with their Famous Blackwater male" o yeah those famous cali connection males that make fem seeds?? why would you make a strain and then make and sell the s1's from it??? or why would you make a female plant herm and then breed with that pollen??? SWERVE YOU SUCK, and anyone who sided with you just looks like an ass...*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*everyone*[/FONT]* knows you can find some good gear in CC"s collection of s1 seeds but everyone also knows that you could ruin your crop and will HAVE to sort through hermies to find that keeper*


I actually don't see a problem. The cannabis market has a definite demand for feminized seed, so why wouldn't a breeder cross two or more solid phenos to create fems?

Btw, we all love to assume that we are talking about S1 stock, but chances are, these seeds have gone through many back crosses to produce to most stable line that the particular breeder can offer.

One more opinion... Until you start trying to breed you never realize how complex it truly is. Most of our communities most loved strains are derived from herm prone descendants. It is extremely difficulty to completely eradicate a trait from a gene pool.

With that said, I have never grown CC seed stock.


----------



## Dboi87 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jogro said:


> Well, not every S1 is hermie prone.
> 
> There are now three separate breeders who offer Green Crack S1 (Sickmeds, Riot Se-eds, and Cali Con), though they typically go out of stock fast. I've seen multiple grow reports on this, grown it several times myself and personally never seen a single hermie; even when grown right next to other plants that did go hermie. I've also seen multiple reports of self created Green Crack S1s, again, same thing. If you want to see my personal report on this (plus a lot more info on the line), see here:
> 
> ...


I think most breeders attempt to achieve this at some point. Some like sannie will be transparent about the generation of cross there are currently in but most don't. That doesn't mean it's not a constant work in progress. 

I for one know, that if I decided to tackle the industry, it would do no good to sit around and wait half a decade or more to produce true stable genes. However, I wou be 100% transparent about what the customer was receiving. Like sannie or beanhoarder


----------



## Bubba's girl (Nov 30, 2014)

Swerve said:


> u always test your gear aka run then at least 2-3 times before committing to a any commercial run...i just dont understand certain things. when people say hermie there are so many things to take into account...


That's priceless, you telling growers to test run their genetics 2 or 3 times before committing to a big run...based on personal experience, I wonder if you even germ test your gear, let alone grow it out and test it...I could go on and on.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 30, 2014)

tobinates559 said:


> "*Purple Crack is Cali Connections Green Crack crossed with their Famous Blackwater male" *



This dude hit the nail right on the head. How does one take male pollen and create S1's ? The stories some breeders come up with make me think they are either really stupid or really really stupid.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 8, 2015)

OK.so I went and did what he couldn't,stabilized the blackwater...well,the blackwater I had,crossed it...
My Buddy's growing it out fine,no bananas,and damn,first try,females! Wow....  
Any job openings?


----------



## ounevinsmoke (Mar 8, 2015)

why you continued to use those seeds is hilarious to think of, lol


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 8, 2015)

ounevinsmoke said:


> why you continued to use those seeds is hilarious to think of, lol


I got at least 2 freebies in every order from cali connection, I learned fast to just give them away.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 8, 2015)

if you find a keeper black water is one good keeper for realz i wouldnt lie to you i dont gota like the guy but that strain is fucken dam good for realz


----------



## calyxian (Mar 9, 2015)

I've never kept a "CC keeper" for longer than 2 grows.
When he first came up w/ CC, Swerves versions of existing strains were not up to par.
His denial of herm gear showed he was a cunt.
His attitude still hasn't changed since the Elite case.
Everybody should burn Swerve like BigBuddha did !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

@rory420420
  

Thats exactly 1 wk into flower love this plant bro!


----------



## ounevinsmoke (Mar 9, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I got at least 2 freebies in every order from cali connection, I learned fast to just give them away.


I got their boss hog as a freebie. I was pumped. I'm like yea, watch me prove everybody wrong. I'm thinking his name is swerve shits sounds cool haha. I mean its Cali, how could it possibly be bad?

Only two seeds as freebie. 

Neither made it past germination


still didnt learn, ordered the Tahoe OG. Lanky plant with garbage bud. The complaints were nuts. I just cant do it


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 9, 2015)

ounevinsmoke said:


> I got their boss hog as a freebie. I was pumped. I'm like yea, watch me prove everybody wrong. I'm thinking his name is swerve shits sounds cool haha. I mean its Cali, how could it possibly be bad?
> 
> Only two seeds as freebie.
> 
> ...


You are lucky that the boss hog didn't make it, mine microseeded and the whole plant was garbage.


----------



## ounevinsmoke (Mar 9, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> You are lucky that the boss hog didn't make it, mine microseeded and the whole plant was garbage.


Just had High hopes for swerve and cali in general. I was looking for some west coast fire. I got a few keepers now though, dinafem gear and dr. greenthumb. Still saving up for mr nice, but I'm cool for now


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 9, 2015)

ounevinsmoke said:


> Just had High hopes for swerve and cali in general. I was looking for some west coast fire. I got a few keepers now though, dinafem gear and dr. greenthumb. Still saving up for mr nice, but I'm cool for now


Anyone who has the time and patience can pop 1000 beans and find a cup winning cut out of it, I feel like there is gold to be found but you have to dig through feces to get to the gold. I am a germaphobe so it don't work for me.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2015)

ounevinsmoke said:


> why you continued to use those seeds is hilarious to think of, lol


Umm...its the breeding that sucks,not his genetics...look at the pics.
Why u thought that was an intelligent post is hilarious in general...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2015)

ounevinsmoke said:


> why you continued to use those seeds is hilarious to think of, lol





[email protected] said:


> @rory420420
> View attachment 3368380 View attachment 3368381 View attachment 3368382
> 
> Thats exactly 1 wk into flower love this plant bro!


Hahaha....


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 10, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Umm...its the breeding that sucks,not his genetics...look at the pics.
> Why u thought that was an intelligent post is hilarious in general...


Ding ding ding ding!!! Give this man a freaking medal.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

i dont even kno what the argument is (Got a pretty good idea tho) and I'm just gonna state thats the first and only bean I have popped of this and I love it. Sure, theres a chance that its just luck of the draw but this girl is really just awesome. Finicky,on the nutes tho and likes everything opposite of my others I am coming to find tho.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> i dont even kno what the argument is (Got a pretty good idea tho) and I'm just gonna state thats the first and only bean I have popped of this and I love it. Sure, theres a chance that its just luck of the draw but this girl is really just awesome. Finicky,on the nutes tho and likes everything opposite of my others I am coming to find tho.


If they can't take 800 ppms worth of nutes they can gtfo of my garden


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> i dont even kno what the argument is (Got a pretty good idea tho) and I'm just gonna state thats the first and only bean I have popped of this and I love it. Sure, theres a chance that its just luck of the draw but this girl is really just awesome. Finicky,on the nutes tho and likes everything opposite of my others I am coming to find tho.


No argument.I took good genetics,from a bad breeder,crossed em with stellar-))genetics,and kept on times over and she's been stable...something that wasn't done with half of that plants genes beforehand...
Hence a male from FEMS?


----------



## kgp (Mar 10, 2015)

What did swerve do to classify him as a bad breeder? Serious question here.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2015)

kgp said:


> What did swerve do to classify him as a bad breeder? Serious question here.


Ask that to the other breeders.
Stealing genetics,lying, putting out unstable packs..
None of which effects me..I started this thread with my recount of what happened,not opinion..look who came running to defend himself..and look at all the other reports that have the same issues..or worse!
Not that the masses speak fact,but I don't see many other breeders getting these types of reviews,consistantly..
I even said it was fire ass weed,but had bananas,and a male outta a fem pack too!!
A disclaimer would help him..these seeds are for genetic curiosity..or something .
Don't sell me a benz with a Honda motor,and swear its 100% imported...


----------



## ounevinsmoke (Mar 10, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Umm...its the breeding that sucks,not his genetics...look at the pics.
> Why u thought that was an intelligent post is hilarious in general...


Go buy some real seeds and grow some real plants


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2015)

ounevinsmoke said:


> Go buy some real seeds and grow some real plants


On the contrary,I make most my own seeds,and successfully I'll add..see pics in h.s. for embellishment.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## ounevinsmoke (Mar 10, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> On the contrary,I make most my own seeds,and successfully I'll add..see pics in h.s. for embellishment.


Hey if you got it like that cool, but most us simple folk like to purchase already stable fire. Being a breeder is fantastic. pics dont get me excited. if you think what you have created is noteworthy put it in a convention or get your brand out there. Show and Prove. 

we all could use more breeders who put time and effort into quality unlike who you made your original purchase from


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2015)

4x4ft of blue Hawaiian I poured my heart into for 3 years...its in the back.
Need any more proof?
I can show you log books?
 Need sworn affidavits?
Blood oaths?


----------



## ounevinsmoke (Mar 10, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> 4x4ft of blue Hawaiian I poured my heart into for 3 years...its in the back.
> Need any more proof?
> I can show you log books?
> View attachment 3369410 Need sworn affidavits?
> Blood oaths?


hey man,I think you got the wrong idea. You dont have to prove anything to me or anyone else on the internet. 

All I question is your use of swerves gear when there are plenty of other breeders out there with much better reputations. If you believe his genetics are top notch then thats your opinion. Or maybe your just that good and make something from nothing.

If I were to begin breeding I would swerve to another breeder's gear to start off or maybe even a bag seed. thats just me, I know nothing


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2015)

See if you got the principal,I tried like you "simple folk"and went to cc to buy "stable fire",unfortunately it wasn't stable...so I made it that way..now,I've got an improved version that don't herm,and,improved yield..although flower time got added to
I seldom take a negative outcomes lying down.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2015)

ounevinsmoke said:


> hey man,I think you got the wrong idea. You dont have to prove anything to me or anyone else on the internet.
> 
> All I question is your use of swerves gear when there are plenty of other breeders out there with much better reputations. If you believe his genetics are top notch then thats your opinion. Or maybe your just that good and make something from nothing.
> 
> If I were to begin breeding I would swerve to another breeder's gear to start off or maybe even a bag seed. thats just me, I know nothing


My point is,you don't think swerve made mendo purps,or the sfvog Larry cut do you? No he acquired cuts,but bred half assed..he's got good genetic selection,don't get that wrong..the blackwater IS fire..
But,not stable.


----------



## ounevinsmoke (Mar 10, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> My point is,you don't think swerve made mendo purps,or the sfvog Larry cut do you? No he acquired cuts,but bred half assed..he's got good genetic selection,don't get that wrong..the blackwater IS fire..
> But,not stable.


I already got your point many post back. My point is you can find a breeder with similar genetics who already stabilized there line, but its the luck of the draw. Just a plus for you that you breed anyway or you would have been SOL


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 11, 2015)

Alls well that ends well...
Good smoke to come...


----------



## thump easy (Mar 11, 2015)

I just picked up a black water clone ill do a run and post pics Its realy dank bud for shure.. lol SWERVE ill need you to send me a check in the mail!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kgp (Mar 11, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> My point is,you don't think swerve made mendo purps,or the sfvog Larry cut do you? No he acquired cuts,but bred half assed..he's got good genetic selection,don't get that wrong..the blackwater IS fire..
> But,not stable.


Most breeders use cuts that they acquire. I guess I just don't get your reason. His genetics are good, but the breeding is not?

If swerve, you, or I make an s1 SFV, it would be the same results. Genetics don't know what dousche or stand up guy breeds with them.

If you acquired any of the same genetics and bread a similar line. Og x OG, with the end results aiming for an og from seed stock, you too would have unstable hermie prone seeds. Fact

What swerve did is try and produce seeds that would produce an og plant. There is no such a breeder that has done so that can produce produce what the masses want and call it of og and stable in the same description. Fact

I get it that he's a dousche bag from hell. I get the fact that the seeds are unstable and hermie prone. 

But if you want og from seed, because you can't get a real cut your options are slim to none. The few that are doing it can't keep packs available. Swerve made money hand over fist and the keepers that are found far and few between blow most crosses out of the water.

I beleive one should study the genetics before growing them. Then the packs wouldn't need a warning or disclaimer, because you would have already known what your getting yourself into.

In know way am I sticking up for swerve. I don't like the guy. 

I admit, one of my best seed plants have been from Cali connect. Tahoe og. Super fire. I also admit some of the shittiest plants I've ever grown were from the same pack. 

If you want stable the line has to be worked, inbred, or back crossed by two homogeneous f1s or landrace.

I have a pocket full of money for anyone willing to do so. And don't tell me loompa, because even the f3's produce many different phenos, none of which is like the loompas headband.


----------



## althor (Mar 11, 2015)

^ Yeah, say whatever you want about Swerve, and I am sure most of it is true, but for those of us not living in a state that you can run down the street and pick up a clone, Tahoe OG is the best alternative I have come across.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> There is no such a breeder that has done so that can produce produce what the masses want and call it of og and stable in the same description. Fact



You are a great guy with good information but don't go using fact when you can't prove it. Regardless of your rebuttle you can't prove your claim.

I dig all your work but lets keep shit 100% here.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> Most breeders use cuts that they acquire. I guess I just don't get your reason. His genetics are good, but the breeding is not?
> 
> If swerve, you, or I make an s1 SFV, it would be the same results. Genetics don't know what dousche or stand up guy breeds with them.
> 
> ...


Its like buying a Mercedes from handy Manny.good car,put together by a novice cartoon.
I can't get the point across any simpler.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> Most breeders use cuts that they acquire. I guess I just don't get your reason. His genetics are good, but the breeding is not?
> 
> If swerve, you, or I make an s1 SFV, it would be the same results. Genetics don't know what dousche or stand up guy breeds with them.
> 
> ...


BTW,no one wants og from seed,at least me in this convo,I wanted a stable blackwater.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 11, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> BTW,no one wants og from seed,at least me in this convo,I wanted a stable blackwater.


Seems like every thread is turning into the 38% trash can. Pretty sad, some people are just too dense to learn.

A stable blackwater would have been special, it was supposed to be special lol.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 11, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Seems like every thread is turning into the 38% trash can. Pretty sad, some people are just too dense to learn.
> 
> A stable blackwater would have been special, it was supposed to be special lol.


If you look at the beginning of this thread,I'm not trashing him..I'm giving an honest report...
All the other shit that surrounds him,dilligaff?


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 11, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> If you look at the beginning of this thread,I'm not trashing him..I'm giving an honest report...
> All the other shit that surrounds him,dilligaff?


I tried like 9 of his strains, all of them were unstable. Not my fault... I was honest. Just like Elemental Seeds being shit!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 11, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I tried like 9 of his strains, all of them were unstable. Not my fault... I was honest. Just like Elemental Seeds being shit!


There's one thing on earth that can both make you laugh,and cry ....
The truth.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 11, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> There's one thing on earth that can both make you laugh,and cry ....
> The truth.


I don't even talk to the elemental folks anymore, all scammers and bammers.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 11, 2015)

I make my own,unless I'm feeling randy and see something that catches my eye I want..but even then,I make beans in case i want to put that plant on the back burner or share with long distant buddies...


----------



## kgp (Mar 11, 2015)

althor said:


> ^ Yeah, say whatever you want about Swerve, and I am sure most of it is true, but for those of us not living in a state that you can run down the street and pick up a clone, Tahoe OG is the best alternative I have come across.


That's kinda the point I was trying to make.


----------



## kgp (Mar 11, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Its like buying a Mercedes from handy Manny.good car,put together by a novice cartoon.
> I can't get the point across any simpler.


I still don't get it, but who cares. I don't. Enjoy your night.


----------



## kgp (Mar 11, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> You are a great guy with good information but don't go using fact when you can't prove it. Regardless of your rebuttle you can't prove your claim.
> 
> I dig all your work but lets keep shit 100% here.


Your right, I can't prove that as fact. Just what I hear most from peeps I talk to but. I have no dogs in is fight, I really don't care. I was just giving my personal experiences. Enjoy your night.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> Your right, I can't prove that as fact. Just what I hear most from peeps I talk to but. I have no dogs in is fight, I really don't care. I was just giving my personal experiences. Enjoy your night.


I know you wouldn't take it the wrong way brother, its no big deal I just think that there has to be some OG that is pretty stable. There are a lot of people breeding with OG and the good ones will find it eventually. I am sure more than a few stable og beans didn't get cloned and kept etc. 

I have faith is all I am saying, don't take away the faith brotha!1!!! lolol one love bro


----------



## v.s one (Mar 11, 2015)

when you say stable every plant grown looks like this or it don't herm?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 14, 2015)

Yea I take back all that I said on yields I can hit right under 2 pounds a light in soil. That pound a light shut is armature hour


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 20, 2015)

Swerve said:


> and those that have gotten free replacement gear from me know its all how you approach me and the situation


 @Swerve, I do believe after I went on your forum two years ago and spoke to you about getting zero females from a pack of Tahoe OG, you asked me to message you, which I did. I never got a reply mate. I went ahead and got a second pack, only two girls (no problem there) but I did have one full on hermaphrodite, she was run three times, each time with the same results, then a last time at a friend's place and also not a good experience. I did try bring the topic up on a different thread with you but it was not very friendly so nothing came of it. So here I am approaching it a last time (a few years later). And I am doing it nicely. I can refer you to a few threads from when it happened and my reports and so on so it is no BS. If there is one thing people know about me is that I really admire good customer service and it earns my loyalty. So if we can talk, as you say, you will earn a customer. Simple no?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 20, 2015)

kgp said:


> Most breeders use cuts that they acquire. I guess I just don't get your reason. His genetics are good, but the breeding is not?
> 
> If swerve, you, or I make an s1 SFV, it would be the same results. Genetics don't know what dousche or stand up guy breeds with them.
> 
> ...


I did not get a good one from either of my packs of Tahoe... One OK one I guess. Nothing on an old Diesel tho. One OK plant from two packs... don't care how O that G is my friend, that simply is not delivering the goods. I am very tempted to invest in one last pack simply because of your recommendation. If it sucks I will put salt in your sugar bowl at night while you sleep.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3370075 when you say stable every plant grown looks like this or it don't herm?


No,looks like this,and yea,both.
Mid flower.


----------



## kgp (Mar 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I did not get a good one from either of my packs of Tahoe... One OK one I guess. Nothing on an old Diesel tho. One OK plant from two packs... don't care how O that G is my friend, that simply is not delivering the goods. I am very tempted to invest in one last pack simply because of your recommendation. If it sucks I will put salt in your sugar bowl at night while you sleep.


I did get a bomb pheno. I don't know if I got really lucky, or how lucky I was. I do see good reports like your buddy skunk monkey gave it 5/5 stars. 

I hope you can find it because if you're after that kerosene, it's in them packs somewhere. Good luck.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 20, 2015)

kgp said:


> I did get a bomb pheno. I don't know if I got really lucky, or how lucky I was. I do see good reports like your buddy skunk monkey gave it 5/5 stars.
> 
> I hope you can find it because if you're after that kerosene, it's in them packs somewhere. Good luck.


Yup agreed it is all about the pheno. The herm had a nail polish remover and lemon funk, exactly what I was looking for, but the balls got out of hand no matter what... if I find that and it runs stable I will be very happy. I mean I did my research before buying the first time...


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yup agreed it is all about the pheno. The herm had a nail polish remover and lemon funk, exactly what I was looking for, but the balls got out of hand no matter what... if I find that and it runs stable I will be very happy. I mean I did my research before buying the first time...


feel blessed there is research to look at now. Back in the day it was a shot in the dark.


----------



## althor (Mar 20, 2015)

kgp said:


> I did get a bomb pheno. I don't know if I got really lucky, or how lucky I was. I do see good reports like your buddy skunk monkey gave it 5/5 stars.
> 
> I hope you can find it because if you're after that kerosene, it's in them packs somewhere. Good luck.


 I dont think you were "really lucky". I have grown out Buddha Tahoe and Tahoe and I have liked almost every single one.
Even those I didnt "like" were still really good, just not as good as the best. I have had nanners on most of them, but not full blown. I have had a couple that didnt herm even with me stress testing to use colloidal silver on the clones.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 20, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> No,looks like this,and yea,both.
> Mid flower.
> View attachment 3376513


 Looks dank what generation is she.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> @Swerve, I do believe after I went on your forum two years ago and spoke to you about getting zero females from a pack of Tahoe OG, you asked me to message you, which I did. I never got a reply mate. I went ahead and got a second pack, only two girls (no problem there) but I did have one full on hermaphrodite, she was run three times, each time with the same results, then a last time at a friend's place and also not a good experience. I did try bring the topic up on a different thread with you but it was not very friendly so nothing came of it. So here I am approaching it a last time (a few years later). And I am doing it nicely. I can refer you to a few threads from when it happened and my reports and so on so it is no BS. If there is one thing people know about me is that I really admire good customer service and it earns my loyalty. So if we can talk, as you say, you will earn a customer. Simple no?


 I haven't seen him around these parts might want to get at him on facebook


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 20, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I haven't seen him around these parts might want to get at him on facebook


He got mad and blocked me on facebook for calling him out, I trolled him so hard I almost shit my pants.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Looks dank what generation is she.


That's 3 back breedings there..my pollen went south the 3rd time..
Only have @100 seeds left


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 20, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> That's 3 back breedings there..my pollen went south the 3rd time..
> Only have @100 seeds left


Only 100?  You can make more!!


----------



## v.s one (Mar 20, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> He got mad and blocked me on facebook for calling him out, I trolled him so hard I almost shit my pants.


 No not king A..


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 20, 2015)

v.s one said:


> No not king A..


The tragedy... I just don't understand why he got to lie.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 20, 2015)

The truth hurts and people just don't want to look weak but they
look pathetic. I haven't. Had the bad luck like others so can't relate.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 20, 2015)

v.s one said:


> The truth hurts and people just don't want to look weak but they
> look pathetic. I haven't. Had the bad luck like others so can't relate.


Yup, that ship has long passed sailed for me. I would rather try untested genetics than buy a pack of CC .


----------



## Happy Grinch 42O (Aug 19, 2017)

kgp said:


> Most breeders use cuts that they acquire. I guess I just don't get your reason. His genetics are good, but the breeding is not?
> 
> If swerve, you, or I make an s1 SFV, it would be the same results. Genetics don't know what dousche or stand up guy breeds with them.
> 
> ...


I'll grow/breed whatever you want. Let's pull our resources together and make a new seed company.. I We have a lot of cuts, seeds, etc .. www.californiacareservices.com / [email protected]


----------

